# Stoneman Erzgebirge



## Christin (10. November 2012)

Grade im www gefunden: Im Erzgebirge ist ein Stoneman Trail nach dem Vorbild in den Dolomiten geplant. 
"Stoneman"? 
Den Stoneman-Trail kann man als Tour ohne Rennstress in 1-3 Tagen fahren und bekommt danach eine attraktive Trophäe in Gold, Silber oder Bronze. Es geht um Tourenerlebnis, tolle Landschaft, Trails und aufgrund der Strecke (120 km mit 4.200 hm in den Dolomiten) auch um 'ne ganz schöne Herausforderung. Ohne gps und Karte kann man die Route fahren. Infos zum Original:
www.stoneman.it/

In Deutschland bewerben sich gerade 3 Regionen für einen Stoneman-Trail, welchen es europaweit je Land 1 x geben soll: Chiemgau, Schwarzwald und das Erzgebirge. 

Im Westerzgebirge führt die geplante Route grenzübergreifend über 9 Gipfel, davon fünf 1000er. Länge:161 km und 4.300 hm. (Das sich gerade in der Bauphase befindliche Singletrailstreckennetz am Sportpark Rabenberg soll u.a. Streckenbestandteil werden.) Auf jeden Fall 'ne tolle Route, wenn ich mir die Karte so anschaue.

Ich finde die Idee super!
Wer bei facebook ist, bitte abstimmen, damit das Projekt realisiert werden kann. Infos hier:

http://www.facebook.com/StonemanMiriquidi




PS: Zum Singeltrailnetz im W-Erzgebirge: http://www.facebook.com/TrailcenterRabenberg?ref=stream


----------



## wildbiker (10. November 2012)

Schon gesehen... Tolle Sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miriquidi-biker (11. November 2012)

Die Idee finde ich natürlich super, gerade für das Erzgebirge und den mtb Sport hier wäre das eine echte Bereicherung.  Würde gerne meine Stimme geben aber das geht ja nur wenn man Facebook Mitglied ist.


----------



## tourraser (11. November 2012)

Bin den Original Stoneman gefahren.
Da kommt keine Kopie rana das was Roland da aufgebaut hat, ist einmalig.
Fahrt lieber das Original 
Kennne übrigens das Erzgebirge recht genau, besonders die Region Annaberg, Schwarzenberg.

tourraser


----------



## Huckster82 (13. November 2012)

http://www.trailcenter-rabenberg.de/ Da kommt ne menge nächstes jahr


----------



## Sakrowar (27. November 2012)

http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHT...-fuer-Mountainbiker-werden-artikel8167141.php


----------



## miriquidi-biker (27. November 2012)

super da kann man mal gespannt sein!  ist eine super Sache sowohl für das sächsische als auch für das böhmische Erzgebirge, ich freu mich darauf!


----------



## Erzmanne (11. Juni 2013)

... und jetzt wird es langsam ersnt. Am 29. Juni ist Eröffnung des Trailcenter Rabenberg. 
www.trailcenter-rabenberg.de Und die Stonemänner sind auch fleißig am basteln...


----------



## vampire (26. Februar 2014)

Es ist soweit: Die Vertragsunterzeichnung für den "Stoneman Miriquidi" wurde durchgeführt, am 24./25.05.2014 ist Eröffnung in Oberwiesenthal!
https://www.facebook.com/Erzgebirge.DieErlebnisheimat

Man sieht sich!


----------



## Christin (27. Februar 2014)

Super! Dann habe ich ja ein richtig herausforderndes Ziel für den Juni


----------



## vampire (27. Februar 2014)

@Christin 
Wenn Du im Juni unterwegs bist und jemanden schlapp in der Ecke liegen siehst, könnte ich das sein  Versuche mich mal an der 1-Tages-Variante; zur Not kann man immer noch unterwegs übernachten... Außerdem kenne ich Abkürzungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefanboheme (27. Februar 2014)

Hab ein paar Seiten zum Stoneman Miriquidi gefunden und empfohlen bekommen:

http://www.bike-kalender.com/event/166

http://editor.absolut-gps.com/editor/tour/edit/id/755

http://dirt.mpora.de/news/perfekte-sommer-tour-stoneman-trail-im-erzgebirge

http://www.flickr.com/photos/erzgebirge/sets/72157641571872385/

http://www.mdr.de/mediathek/suche/mediatheksuche102.html?q=Stoneman

....to bei continued.....

Mir fehlt z. B. eine - bitte aufpassen - GENAUE und detaillierte Streckenführung hierzu, am besten ein GPS-Trank in irgendeinem Format.

Wer weitere Infos zum Stoneman Miriquidi findet kann sich h er zeichnet vom mir eingeladen hierzu zu Posten oder mir eine PN schreiben.

Danke :-D

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## vampire (28. Februar 2014)

... wird beschildert, also GPX-Track ist zum Abfahren nicht unbedingt notwendig. 
Ansonsten mal beim Tourismusverband Erzgebirge anfragen, vielleicht haben die sowas. Da der Stoneman erst im Mai eröffnet wird, wird Dir derzeit niemand eine schon gefahrene und "genaue" digitale Route liefern können...


----------



## trail_hawk (3. März 2014)

Habe vor einiger Zeit beim Tourismusverband Erzgebirge nachgefragt, aber auch nur wenig konkretes erfahren. Einen gpx-Track konnte ich auch nicht auftreiben. Angeblich ist die Tour bereits ausgeschildert. Möglicherweise gibt es bald Aufzeichnungen, sobald die Schneereste vom Fichtelberg verschwunden sind.
Hier noch ein link zu weiteren unscharfen Informationen:
http://mediaserver-erzgebirge-tourismus.de/categories.php?cat_id=61


----------



## mw.dd (3. März 2014)

Die Tour kann man sich ja auf absolut-GPS schon anschauen. Ein schneller Blick auf die Streckenführung macht allerdings stutzig: Sind denn da außer im Trailcenter Rabenberg auch ein paar Pfade dabei?


----------



## cmi (3. März 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Die Tour kann man sich ja auf absolut-GPS schon anschauen.



nach was muss man da suchen? der link aus dem beitrag von @Stefan26 z.b. funktioniert nicht mehr.


----------



## miriquidi-biker (4. März 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Die Tour kann man sich ja auf absolut-GPS schon anschauen. Ein schneller Blick auf die Streckenführung macht allerdings stutzig: Sind denn da außer im Trailcenter Rabenberg auch ein paar Pfade dabei?



Das frage ich mich auch! Wie will man in der kurzen Zeit (Eröffnung 24.Mai) Trails in den Wald bauen. Das funktioniert doch in der Zeit nur wenn man größtenteils bestehende Wege benutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (4. März 2014)

cmi schrieb:


> nach was muss man da suchen? der link aus dem beitrag von @Stefan26 z.b. funktioniert nicht mehr.



Mal auf der Seite suchen. Der Link stimmt im Prinzip.



miriquidi-biker schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich auch! Wie will man in der kurzen Zeit (Eröffnung 24.Mai) Trails in den Wald bauen. Das funktioniert doch in der Zeit nur wenn man größtenteils bestehende Wege benutzt.



Laut Beschreibung sind doch ein paar Trails dabei, allerdings im tschechischen Teil... Wer als erster fährt, berichtet mal bitte.


----------



## trail_hawk (4. März 2014)

Habt ihr 160km Flow-Trail erwartet? Das Original ist doch auch eine Runde auf vorhandenen Wegen. Ein paar Meter Asphalt sind auch dabei. Gegen Anstiege auf Fahrwegen hab ich nichts. Nochmal: Wo bitte genau kann man sich das nun ansehen? Ich kann es auch absolut nicht finden.


----------



## Orwell (4. März 2014)

So wurde es mal im Sommer auf Facebook gepostet: 

"-159 Km liegen 
-mit ca. 4.350 Hm 
-16% Asphaltanteil
-8% grober Asphalt/Kopfsteinpflaster
-8% Forstwege/-straße
-38% Wald-/Wiesenweg
-20% Pfade 
-9% ruppigere Wurzel-/Steinpassagen."

Das was momentan an Strecken gepostet wurde, entspricht im Detail wohl nicht der tatsächlichen Streckenführung, sondern dient nur als grober Anhaltspunkt. Die tatsächliche Strecke ist noch nicht ausgeschildert und wird wohl erst wenn es Richtung Eröffnung geht bekannt werden. So habe ich das bisher beim Verfolgen der Facebook-Nachrichten verstanden.


----------



## stefanboheme (4. März 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Mal auf der Seite suchen. Der Link stimmt im Prinzip.
> 
> 
> 
> Laut Beschreibung sind doch ein paar Trails dabei, allerdings im tschechischen Teil... Wer als erster fährt, berichtet mal bitte.



Hab die Links gerade nochmal überprüft. Es funktionieren alle.

Für einen GPS-Track hat sich wohl bisher keiner die Mühe gemacht die Streckenführung 1:1 auf der Karte einzuzeichnen. Oder es wird gut versteckt. Vielleicht gewollt, der Spannung wegen!? Jedenfalls hat mir das Universum bisher nichts gerartiges Zugetragen. ;-) Der Erste, der ihn findet, postet den Track hier. Danke vorab schonmal.


----------



## stefanboheme (4. März 2014)

trail_hawk schrieb:


> Habt ihr 160km Flow-Trail erwartet? Das Original ist doch auch eine Runde auf vorhandenen Wegen. Ein paar Meter Asphalt sind auch dabei. Gegen Anstiege auf Fahrwegen hab ich nichts. Nochmal: Wo bitte genau kann man sich das nun ansehen? Ich kann es auch absolut nicht finden.



Als begeisterter Enduro-Tourer bin ich immer interessiert an knackigen Abfahrten und maximalem Fahrspaß. Wir sind letztes Jahr eine Kammtour gefahren auf tschechischer Seite. Maik hat einen ausführlichen Tourbericht hierzu verfasst. Ich stell mal den Link dazu umgehend hier mit rein. Da fällt leider schon auf, dass viele der schönen Abfahrten nicht mitgenommen und durch "weichere", wahrscheinlich breitensporttauglichere, ersetzt wurden. Oder es gab keine offizielle Genehmigung für die erwarteten Menschenmassen vom Forst? Alles Hypothesen.

------

Worum es mir geht:

Ich fahr doch nicht einen Forstweg oder sogar eine Straße den Berg herunter, wenn es einen knackigen Singletrail gibt! Und so sieht es leider auf den ersten Blick aus. Um das, was ich damit meine, besser beschreiben zu können, müsste ich mal verschiedene Streckenverläufe auf Maps mit unterschiedlichen Farben gegenüberstellen. Wir überlegen derzeit die Streckenführung für uns "etwas" zu optimieren und den Stoneman endurotauglich zu gestalten ;-) Mehr dazu in Kürze.


----------



## cmi (4. März 2014)

Stefan26 schrieb:


> Hab die Links gerade nochmal überprüft. Es funktionieren alle.



Hm seltsam, wenn ich den absolutgps-Link aufrufe, werde ich zur Startseite weitergeleitet


----------



## ore-mountain (4. März 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Die Tour kann man sich ja auf absolut-GPS schon anschauen. Ein schneller Blick auf die Streckenführung macht allerdings stutzig: Sind denn da außer im Trailcenter Rabenberg auch ein paar Pfade dabei?



Ich grüße dich! 

Da ich mich am Kamm doch etwas auskenne, kann ich dir versichern dass die schönen Trails alle nicht dabei sind!
Am Plessberg und Plattenberg geht es zwar rauf aber die Trails runterzu werden mit der Streckenführung leider umfahren.
Am Keilberg und Fichtelberg das Gleiche. 
Allerdings hätte es mich doch auch sehr gewundert, wenn die Trails mit dabei gewesen wären!


----------



## Orwell (4. März 2014)

Sprichst du von der Streckenführung wie sie auf absolut-GPS angegeben ist oder kennst du die tatsächliche von den Machern? Denn ich bin, wie bereits erwähnt, der Meinung, dass die finale Strecke mit Trails etc. noch nicht veröffentlicht wurde und die bei absolut-GPS zu Findende nur der groben Orientierung dient. Von daher würde ich mal abwarten und hoffen, wie es dann final aussieht und diesen Stand bewerten. Dann kann man ja für die etwas fahrtechnisch-versierteren Fahrer immernoch Empfehlungen abgeben, über die ich mich dann auch freuen würde, weil ich Autobahn nicht mag. ;-)


----------



## Orwell (4. März 2014)

cmi schrieb:


> Hm seltsam, wenn ich den absolutgps-Link aufrufe, werde ich zur Startseite weitergeleitet



Probier mal den: http://editor.absolut-gps.com/experience/show/id/755

Ansonsten auf Oberwiesenthal zoomen, da findest die Strecke auch. 

@*ore-mountain und andere Ortskundige*

Man könnte ja schonmal die lohnenswerten Trails von den entsprechenden Gipfeln zusammentragen?!


----------



## cmi (4. März 2014)

Orwell schrieb:


> Probier mal den: http://editor.absolut-gps.com/experience/show/id/755


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (4. März 2014)

Orwell schrieb:


> Probier mal den: http://editor.absolut-gps.com/experience/show/id/755
> 
> Ansonsten auf Oberwiesenthal zoomen, da findest die Strecke auch.
> 
> ...



Zwei entsprechende Touren die im westlichen Teil verlaufen, habe ich schon mal in den Tourenberichten gepostet.
Eine  erweiterte Tour ist bereits in Planung! Erstreckt sich aber nur auf den westlichen Teil des Stonemans (Auersberg bis Fichtelberg). Der Rest ist für mir irrelevant.


----------



## philipok0702 (5. März 2014)

Hallo in die Runde, ich bin an der Streckenfindung für den Stoneman Miriquidi seit über einem Jahr involviert. Fakt ist: Uns wurden einige schöne Abfahrten versagt - vom Forst und Kommunen. Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich in diesem zurückliegenden Jahr gelernt habe, dass wir, um das Projekt realisieren zu können, einen Konsens finden müssen. Sonst hätte Roland Stauder nach Befahrung der verschiedenen Streckenabschnitte dem Erzgebirge zugesagt (ich bin mit ihm gefahren). Das Erzgebirge hätte dann allerdings abwinken müssen.

Hier würden mich mal eure Meinungen interessieren, wie ihr auf diese Situation reagiert hättet.

Ja, es gibt alternative, schönere Abfahrten, z.B. am Bärenstein. Vom Bärenstein führen drei Pfade auf der Südseite ins Tal. Keiner der drei Trails wurde uns genehmigt. Ich hab fast auf dem Tisch gestanden, um die Verantwortlichen davon zu überzeugen, dass wir doch bitte einen der drei Trails für uns MTbiker nutzen dürfen. Ohne hoheitliches Antragsverfahren, was i.d.R. mindestens ein Jahr läuft, geht da nix. Sächsische Gesetzeslage!

Allerdings habe ich die Verantwortlichen beim Tourismusverband schon in die Richtung genordet, dass genau dieses Verfahren angestoßen wird, wenn sich der Eröffnungsstress gelegt hat. Dann gibt es womöglich zur zweiten Saison an ein, zwei Stellen Optimierungen im Streckenverlauf.

Und es sei nochmal gesagt, dass wir mit Roland natürlich im Trailcenter waren, natürlich den Plesivectrail befahren haben (das Anfangsstück ist bewilligt) und am Klinovec (auch hier dürfen wir den kompletten Neklidtrail befahren!) und Fichtelberg (Abfahrt hinten im Gelände der alten Bobbahn ist nicht so schlecht!) waren. Aber wir sind mit ihm auch die Forstwege durch den schönen Herbstwald gefahren. Da macht man mal Kilometer, kann durchatmen etc.

Das ist kein MTbiken auf technisch hohem Niveau...irgendwer fragte sinnvoller Weise schon, wer 162 km Singletrailaction erwartet hatte - das ist utopisch! Aber darum geht es Roland Stauder nicht. Er hat eine klare Vorstellung vom Stoneman. Das kommuniziert er über den "Stoneman Spirit". Er hat die Wahl getroffen und sich fürs Erzgebirge entschieden, weil er die Landschaft toll fand und die Menschen, die ihm in den fünf Tagen im Herbst 2012 begegnet sind.

Mehr gibt es dazu m.M. nicht zu sagen. Jetzt machen wir das beste draus! Dazu gehört nicht, das Projekt zu zerfleischen, bevor es richtig los gegangen ist...klingt jetzt eh bissl hart. Aber ich hab derlei hier im Forum zu häufig gelesen.

Wie auch immer. Ich freu mich, dass es los geht. Wir müssen noch die Schilder an die Bäume/Pfosten bringen. Wer aus der Region Interesse hat, hierbei an zwei Wochenenden Ende März/Anfang April zu helfen, ist herzlich eingeladen. Bitte per PN an mich.

Weil es häufig gefragt wurde: Es gibt bereits eine gpx. Nur ist lt. Vertag mit dem Sachsenforst die Strecke vom 1. Mai bis 31. Oktober erlaubt. Daher wird die GPS-Date erst in Richtung Mai veröffentlicht - auf absolut-gps.com versteht sich.

Ich wünsche was...Gute Nacht ;-)


----------



## mw.dd (5. März 2014)

philipok0702 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde, ich bin an der Streckenfindung für den Stoneman Miriquidi seit über einem Jahr involviert. Fakt ist: Uns wurden einige schöne Abfahrten versagt - vom Forst und Kommunen. Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich in diesem zurückliegenden Jahr gelernt habe, dass wir, um das Projekt realisieren zu können, einen Konsens finden müssen. Sonst hätte Roland Stauder nach Befahrung der verschiedenen Streckenabschnitte dem Erzgebirge zugesagt (ich bin mit ihm gefahren). Das Erzgebirge hätte dann allerdings abwinken müssen.
> 
> Hier würden mich mal eure Meinungen interessieren, wie ihr auf diese Situation reagiert hättet....



Wenn die, die von dem Projekt profitieren sollen, eine attraktive Streckenführung nicht wollen: Das ganze Abblasen.
Du erweist uns mit Deinem Konsens einen Bärendienst, denn:
1. Sollen die interessierten Touristiker Druck auf die Politiker ausüben, die Ausweisung attraktiver Routen zu ermöglichen. Der Sachsenforst ist schließlich Eigenbetrieb des Landes, die Forst- und Naturschutzbehörden unterstehen den Landkreisen.
2. Bekommen andere, die ebenfalls Strecken ausweisen wollen, Deinen Stoneman als Beispiel vorgehalten (oder im Extremfall in der Diskussion um Betretungsrechte "fahrt doch da...")

Keiner erwartet 162km Singletrail am Stück; für mich ist eine Auffahrt auf Schotter völlig ok, eine Forstautobahn bergab jedoch ein No-Go. Zumindest, wenn ich dafür 3h Auto fahren soll...

Eines würde mich noch interessieren: Inwiefern bist Du am zustande kommen des Projektes wirtschaftlich interessiert?


----------



## Orwell (5. März 2014)

Na so kritisch würde ich es jetzt nicht sehen! So eine Sache in die Region zu holen ist schon ein Erfolg und da müssen auch Kompromisse eingegangen werden. Nur mit Maximalforderungen und 0 Kompromissbereitschaft würde nirgends etwas entstehen. Es wird ja auch niemand gezwungen die Strecke genauso zu befahren, wie man sieht befinden sich ja schon einige Leute in den Startlöchern um traillastigere Alternativrouten auszuprobieren. Außerdem wurde ja gerade geschrieben, dass die Streckenführung nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist und von irgendwo muss man beginnen etwas aufzubauen. Ich finde es eine gute Sache! Es soll ja auch Leute geben die nicht ganz so Trailversessen sind musste ich mir sagen lassen.


----------



## trail_hawk (6. März 2014)

[quote="philipok0702, post: 11794346, member: 105390"
Hier würden mich mal eure Meinungen interessieren, wie ihr auf diese Situation reagiert hättet.
[/quote]

Mich würden mal Argumente interessieren, die gegen die Nutzung von  (offenbar vorhandenen) attraktiven Abfahrten sprechen. Möglicherweise fühlt sich der Forst überfordert, die Strecken in Stand zu halten? Oder sind das illegal angelgte Wege? Habe leider keine wirkliche Ortskenntnis. Wo also liegt eigentlich das Problem? Und wo sind denn bitte die interessanteren Varianten?


----------



## mw.dd (6. März 2014)

trail_hawk schrieb:


> ...
> Mich würden mal Argumente interessieren, die gegen die Nutzung von  (offenbar vorhandenen) attraktiven Abfahrten sprechen....



Immer die gleichen: "ouh der Wald", "ouh das Wild", "ouh die Natur", "ouh die Wanderer".... kurz "ouh die bösen Mountainbiker".... "...das geht ja gar nicht, hier ist alles geschützt" und dergleichen Unsinn mehr. Mit dem Umsetzen des Projektes auf diese Weise gibt man denen indirekt recht!

Der Sachsenforst hat übrigens eine interne Richtlinie (die defintiv nicht "Gesetzeslage" ist), die für die Ausweisung von Radstrecken auf Wegen <2m bestimmte Bedingungen stellt; unter anderem Sperrung für Fußgänger. Solchen Quatsch darf man keinesfalls akzeptieren.

Im übrigen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das Roland Stauder und @philipok0702 daran interessiert sind, das abseits der ausgewiesenen Route inoffizielle Alternativen entstehen, denn erstens gibt das Ärger mit den Genehmigern und zweitens werden die, die Alternativen fahren, wohl kaum die Gebühr für das Befahren des offiziellen "Stoneman Miriquidi" abdrücken.


----------



## ore-mountain (6. März 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Im übrigen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das Roland Stauder und @philipok0702 daran interessiert sind, das abseits der ausgewiesenen Route Alternativen entstehen, denn erstens gibt das Ärger mit den Genehmigern und zweitens werden die, die Alternativen fahren, wohl kaum die Gebühr für das Befahren abdrücken.



Die Alternativen sind auch zum Teil inoffiziell angelegte Trails und für Fahrräder gesperrte Trails.
Wie schon erwähnt, hätte es mich auch sehr gewundert wenn die ganzen guten Trails mit dabei gewesen wären.

Schade ist nur, dass ein Tourist der die Stoneman abfährt und einen großen Trailanteil erwartet, mehr als enttäuscht sein wird. Dieser wird dann auch keine Empfehlung an andere Biker abgeben.


----------



## vampire (6. März 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

also ich freue mich RIESIG auf die Strecke; eine Befahrung im Juni ist schon geplant.

Das bei einer offiziell ausgeschilderten Radroute immer Kompromisse gefunden werden müssen, dürfte klar sein. An sich wundert es mich, dass der Sachsenforst überhaupt solche Strecken bejaht...

Auch wenn manche meinen, wo Sie sind, ist vorne: Nein, die Mountainbiker haben nunmal keinen guten Ruf. Es ruft niemand laut Hurra, wenn man eine Radroute schaffen will - und dann auch noch für die "Rowdies" im Wald. Und nein, auch die meisten Touristiker haben noch nicht verstanden, dass es ein erhebliches Potential bei den MTBern gibt (TVE ist glücklicherweise die Ausnahme). Wer mit Maximalforderungen an die Verantwortlichen herangeht, wird (im übertragenen Sinne) des Raumes kommentarlos verwiesen. So sind die Realitäten.
Insofern freue ich mich sehr, dass es überhaupt gelungen ist, in der kurzen Zeit eine solche Route zu entwerfen.

Ich verstehe nicht, weshalb manche den Stoneman schon zerreden, obwohl sie den noch gar nicht gefahren sind? Erst einmal selbst erleben, dann kann man seine Erfahrungen schildern. 
Kritisieren um des Kritisieren willens ist langweilig.

Und außerdem: Es wird ja niemand gezwungen, 3h mit dem Auto ins Erzgebirge zu fahren...


----------



## philipok0702 (6. März 2014)

Das Thema wird ja herrlich kontrovers diskutiert. I like ;-)

@ mw.dd: Unsere Firma wurde vom TVE beauftragt, die Streckenplanung, -optimierung und -abstimmung mit Grundstückseigentümern abzuarbeiten. Mir entsteht überhaupt kein wirtschaftlicher Vorteil, wenn der Stoneman Miriquidi erfolgreich sein sollte, auch kein Nachteil, wenn nicht. Als Heimatliebender hoffe ich natürlich auf den Erfolg. Ist doch klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philipok0702 (6. März 2014)

Ach, vergessen: @ mw.dd: Im Grunde geht dich das nix an, wie ich finde. Und es ist um Gottes Willen nicht mein Stoneman, sondern der von Roland Stauder und wenn schon, dann der des TVE.


----------



## mw.dd (6. März 2014)

Es fehlt mir offensichtlich der Lokalpatriotismus und die entsprechende Einstellung, um alles, wo jemand "MTB" dranschreibt prinzipiell gut zu finden.
Wobei ich denen, die solche Routen fahren wollen, trotzdem viel Spaß wünsche...

Wenn der TVE was attraktives für das Mountainbike schaffen will, sollte er nun endlich ein Bikeparkprojekt am Fichtelberg (am besten gemeinsam mit dem Keilberg/Bozi Dar) angehen. Das wäre etwas, von dem der Sommertourismus definitiv profitieren würde. Und innerhalb von 3 Autostunden tatsächlich ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal.
@vampire Du hast doch auch etwas mit dem Tourismus in der Ecke zu tun?


----------



## mw.dd (6. März 2014)

philipok0702 schrieb:


> ... Im Grunde geht dich das nix an, wie ich finde. ...



Ich finde es gut, wenn jemand, der sich für eine Sache öffentlich einsetzt, seine Interessenlage klar kommuniziert. Danke Dir, dass Du das nun getan hast.


----------



## Ghost879 (7. März 2014)

Ich finde es gut, dass es Leute gibt, die überhaupt versuchen in der Region was auf die Beine zu stellen. Genauso finde ich es gut, dass es Vereine/Organisationen gibt, die Veranstaltungen organisieren. Egal ob CC, Downhill, andere "Radveranstaltungen" oder Dinge, die nichts mit Rädern zu tun haben. Erstmal selbst besser machen...
Es ist ja auch selbstverständlich, dass nicht jeder MTBler mit einer Strecke vollkommen zufrieden sein wird, weil die Interessen einfach zu unterschiedlich sind. Zudem liegen die Fakten (Streckenführung, Preis, andere Randbedingungen) klar auf dem Tisch und jeder kann für sich entscheiden.
Wenn die ganzen "guten Trails" in einer solchen offziellen Strecke enthalten sind, höre ich schon die Ersten, die sich über die vielen nicht so versierten Fahrer beklagen, die die Trails "verstopfen".
Ich finde man sollte das Ganze nicht so verbissen sehen und die Sache unvoreingenommen auf sich zukommen lassen. Es wird bestimmt auch noch Veränderungen/Verbesserungen um Laufe der Zeit geben.
Alles in allem ist das Radfahren eine wirklich schöne Freizeitgestaltung, die uns letztlich alle verbindet.


----------



## GlockeGT (7. März 2014)

Also bei uns ist der Stoneman fest eingeplant, an einem Tag natürlich. 

Also, auf gehts!


----------



## vampire (7. März 2014)

@Ghost879:  Treffend formuliert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (7. März 2014)

Liebe Stoneman-Organisatoren,
bitte lasst Euch mal nicht die Laune verderben. Allen Recht machen kann man es eh nicht.
Und auch ich freue mich auf eine anspruchsvollen Tagestour 
Bin gespannt.
Alles Gute für die nächsten WOchen!


----------



## ore-mountain (7. März 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> ...was attraktives für das Mountainbike schaffen will, sollte er nun endlich ein Bikeparkprojekt am Fichtelberg (am besten gemeinsam mit dem Keilberg/Bozi Dar) angehen



ein dreifaches 

Die Schwebebahn hat ja zumindest eine legale Strecke mit in der Planung! Das wird, wenn überhaupt, noch dauern. Solange sind wir halt nur geduldet!

Was mich nur ständig ärgert, sind die Argumente wie "Ihr habt doch jetzt das Trailcenter Rabenberg. Da habt ihr doch Strecken". Leider werde ich als Enduro-/DH-Fahrer dort absolut nicht glücklich ...
Mit dem Stoneman werden solche Argumente sicherlich noch häufiger fallen!


----------



## trail_hawk (20. März 2014)

Jetzt gibt es einen provisorischen Natzauftritt zumThema:
http://www.erzgebirge-tourismus.de/sportlich-vital/mountainbike-rad/stoneman-miriquidi/
Ende April soll dann die offizelle Seite online sein.
Wenn ich das richtig deute, dann kann man die Runde bei einem der sog. "Premiumpartner" beginnen.
Leider ist die Strecke immer noch unscharf dargestellt.


----------



## philipok0702 (29. April 2014)

Hi trail hawk, das mit der Website wird noch etwas dauern. Wir sind ganz schön im Stress, was die Infotafeln, Beschilderung, Flyer etc. angeht. Aber es wird werde. Wichtig ist, dass alles zur Eröffnung am 24. Mai steht!


----------



## Schnirpsi (25. Mai 2014)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt fahren Wir Fr/Sa den Miriquidi


----------



## stefanboheme (25. Mai 2014)

Schau mal: http://editor.absolut-gps.com/Stoneman-Miriquidi

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## philipok0702 (27. Mai 2014)

Alle Infos zum STONEMAN MIRIQUIDI findet ihr seit vergangenem WE unter www.stonemanmiriquidi.com.

Es gibt bereits 24 Finisher. Schweizer Freunde von Roland Stauder sind am Samstag ganz zeitig gestartet, um die Gold-Trophäe zu erfahren. Sie wurden von einem brutalen Hagel- und Regenschauer heim gesucht und haben abgebrochen. Deren Feedback: sie hatten sich mehr Trail technischen Anspruch erwartet. Dennoch sei die Strecke super, genauso wie die Organisation vor Ort. Sie kommen noch in diesem Sommer wieder, um im zweiten Versuch die Trophäe zu erreichen.

So viel zum Strecken-Thema. 

VG in die Runde!

PS: www.facebook.com/StonemanMiriquidi


----------



## vampire (27. Mai 2014)

Also alles richtig gemacht, wenn die Zielgruppe "Tourenbiker" (mit MTB) waren! Werde es selbst im Juni angehen. Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit, sich über eine Webseite mit anderen zum gemeinsamen Abfahren abzusprechen (Stoneman-HP)? So nach dem Motto: Geteilte Freude ist doppelte Freude?


----------



## philipok0702 (27. Mai 2014)

Mmhhh, schöne Anregung. Gibt es aktuell noch nicht. Ich sprech das bei Gelegenheit mal intern an, ob es Ideen dafür gibt. Ansonsten via Nachricht auf fb...dann kann ich dort mal was posten ;-)


----------



## vampire (30. Mai 2014)

War mal so frei, einen entsprechenden Thread hier im Forum zu erstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philipok0702 (5. Juni 2014)

Sehr gut. Ich schreib gleich was in fb dazu!


----------



## kodak (5. Juni 2014)

... ich finde das auch alles sehr interessant, denke offizielle Strecken unterliegen auch einem gewissen Regulierungsbedarf ... sorry aber wenn ich den ganzen GPS Wahn sehe wird mir übel, da damit sehr schöne Hotspots entstehen, früher hat man mal Wege gesucht/versucht usw., heute meitn jeder er müsste sein Strecke posten oder es muss unbedingt jeder Pfad in OSM verzeichnet sein ... wo bleibt da der Abenteuergedanke? Da mir neuerdings schon E-Motor betriebene Doppelbrückenboliden am Elbradweg begegnen macht mir der Blick in die Glaskugel keinen Spass mehr ... naja im Tännichtgrund wird der nette Quadfahrer der meinte da auch ein Recht zu haben langzudüsen erst mal nicht weit kommen ... ein MTB-EBike ist zwar (auf den ersten Blick gesehen) umweltfreundlicher aber am Ende genauso ein Fehlentwicklung (Stromerzeugung, Li-Ion Akkus, Drehmomente die nur wenige in den Beinen haben) ... empfehle mal einen Blick auf touristische Angebote in Nachbarländern ... Kalkalpentour ... sehr schön, Trailanteil unter 1%, hat trotzdem viel Spass gemacht und wird gebucht ;-).


----------



## titzy (5. Juni 2014)

Ich hätte da mal ne Frage an die Ortskundigen zur Strecken Beschaffenheit des Stonemantrails.
Ist der noch problemlos mit XC Reifen (Conti X-King) zu fahren, oder lohnt es sich eher etwas Grobstolligeres zu nehmen?
Bzw. wie hoch ist ca. der Forstautobahnanteil, auf dem ich mich dann ägern würde, weil das Grobstollig dann mehr Energie frisst?


----------



## Bison (5. Juni 2014)

Der X-King reicht da dicke aus. Man bedenke auch die über 4000hm! Ich kenne nicht die ganze Runde aber einige Teile. Fahre die Runde bald komplett (will so ein Gold-Dingens) und lasse da (wie immer) den RaceKing rollen.


----------



## titzy (5. Juni 2014)

Danke für die Info.
Dann werde ich ja doch mit meinem "Strassenreifen" starten, sofern ich mein Fatty bis dahin wieder fit habe.
Die Reifen sind dann vergleichbar mit dem X-King, nur fast doppelt so breit.
Damit sollten aber die Gesamtstrecke deutlich entspannter sein als mit dem grobstolligen Nate, welcher dann auf "normalen" Wegen wie ein Sack Nüsse rollt + auch noch deutlich schwerer ist.

Ach ja, Gold ist auch im Visir.


----------



## vampire (5. Juni 2014)

... an sich eher fester Untergrund. Wobei, wenn man diverse Berichte durchliest, so scheint es auch "Schlammlöcher" zu geben Ich werde wohl auf den Nobby setzen. Und denkt daran: je schwerer der Reifen, desto besser schmeckt das Zielbier


----------



## titzy (6. Juni 2014)

Ach, schwer genug sind beide Reifen. 
Der Leichte wiegt so ca. 1230g, der Grobstollige dann um die 1800g - wohl gemerkt 1 Reifen.
Also geackert wird da definitiv immer genug. ^^

In Anbetracht der Streckenlänge werd ich aber mal auf den Leichten setzten, der hat auch noch genug Schlammlochreserven.


----------



## Bison (6. Juni 2014)

Der Nobby ist kein wirklich toller Reifen, generell und erst recht für so eine Strecke! Schlammlöcher schafft auch mein RaceKing locker flockig. ;-)
"FatBike" finde ich schon richtig cool. Teste ich bald mal aus! Früher so von 13/14 Jahren wo ich zum Dirt und Freeride kam mussten es schon immer die breitesten Reifen sein...Nokian Gazzaloddi in 26x3,0 oder Michelin C16 in 26x2,8...herrlich! :-D


----------



## GlockeGT (7. Juni 2014)

Bei uns geht's gleich los Mit RaRa und RoRo. Werd heut Abend oder morgen mal berichten. Auf geht's!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bison (7. Juni 2014)

Maximale Erfolge und nicht vertrocknen!


----------



## Bison (10. Juni 2014)

Wie war der Stoneman? Wir wollen alle schmutzigen Details!


----------



## Fabse86 (10. Juni 2014)

Ich bin ihn in einer 3er Gruppe an 2 Tagen am Wochenende gefahren. 
Teilweise blitzten da echt schöne Streckenabschnitte auf, aber wo Licht ist gibt es auch Schatten. Insgesamt war es für uns etwas enttäuschend, das es so oft auf Asphalt und Schotter entlang ging. Besonders am Scheibenberg war es schon hart. Da ging es einen super Trail berghoch (großes Lob!) und dann auf Asphalt runter. Da hat das Mtber Herz extrem geblutet. Uns sind unterwegs sehr viele Goldfahrer begegnet, ein Zeichen dafür das die Strecke zu(?) einfach ist. Mit einer etwas schwierigeren Strecke gibt es schließlich auch ein paar Übernachtungen mehr in der Region 
Ich hoffe, das an der ein oder anderen Stelle noch etwas optimiert werden kann, dann komme ich in 2-3 Jahren auch gern wieder. 
Der Start verläuft anscheinend ja überaus gut, ich hoffe das bringt Schwung in die Genehmigungsdiskussionen.

Am Pfingstmontag waren wir dann noch im Trailcenter Rabenberg und haben den Trailspaß nachgeholt. In Kombination mit dem Stoneman war das ein super MTB-Wochenende


----------



## philipok0702 (29. Juli 2014)

Sö Bike-Gemeinde. ich denke, man kann sehen, dass der STONEMAN MIRIQUIDI nicht nur bei den sächsischen Bikern gut ankommt. Wer von euch ist die Tour schon gefahren? Wer hat sich offiziell in die Finisherliste eintragen lassen (Voraussetzung = Starterpaket? Wie fandet ihr die Strecke? Wo seht ihr Potential? Wie gefällt euch die Website?

Freue mich auf Feedback!


----------



## rattlebrain (31. Juli 2014)

ignoreme


----------



## dkc-live (3. August 2014)

Frage:

Wie hart sind die Abfahrten auf der Strecke? Ich plane zum Abschluss meines Studiums mir noch die Goldmedallie zu holen! Ich bin Fahrtechnisch recht fit.

Ich schwanke zwischen meinem Monstercrosser (10.9kg) und meinem Trail/Enduro mit 150 mm (Mit leichten Reifen 12.5 kg).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titzy (4. August 2014)

Bis auf Rabenberg sind die Abfahrten (find ich!) echt piano = kannst den Monstercrosser nehmen. 
Am Plessberg war mal der direkte Skihang zu fahren, das wird dann mit dem Crosser wohl auch nix.
Aber wie mir @vampire heute erste beim EBM in Seiffen erzählt hat, soll es da jetzt wohl auch einen besseren Trail geben.


----------



## Fabse86 (4. August 2014)

Volle Zustimmung, zum Crosser. Der Skihang dürfte mit Crosser nicht fahrbar sein, aber sonst alles schon


----------



## dkc-live (4. August 2014)

Das geht schon. 2.1 er Nobbys/RaRa und ein Reba sowie Scheibenbremsen. Das läuft. Welche Line fährt man den iM Trailpark.
Ich mach nen Video vom Hang  wenn ich mit dem Crosser fahren sollte


----------



## Fabse86 (4. August 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Das geht schon. 2.1 er Nobbys/RaRa und ein Reba sowie Scheibenbremsen. Das läuft. Welche Line fährt man den iM Trailpark.
> Ich mach nen Video vom Hang  wenn ich mit dem Crosser fahren sollte


Ja mit 2.1er Reifen geht das schon irgendwie. Bin mit 2.2er RaceKing auch runter gekommen, aber titzy meinte ja das es da jetzt einen schöneren Trail geben wird.
Im Trailcenter müsste der Stoneman größtenteils der blauen Linie folgen, sehr spaßig und flowig.


----------



## dkc-live (4. August 2014)

Fein Fein. Dankeschön.

Noch eine Frage wie löst man das Getränke Problem auf der Strecke und wo gibt es schnelle Verpflegung. Das hab ich noch nicht ganz durchschaut.

Oder bringt ihr euch mit einer Familienpackung Powerbar durch?


----------



## ore-mountain (4. August 2014)

Im Erzgebirge gibt es genügend gemütliche Lokalitäten, bei der sich eine Einkehr lohnt! 

Im Trailcenter am besten über Final Flow, Flowing Ten und Kyrill Trail runter nach Erlabrunn.
Finde ich die beste Variante im Trailcenter. Zudem mit fast 300 hm die Längste.


----------



## titzy (4. August 2014)

Ich weiß grad selber nicht mehr, wie wir das mit dem trinken genau gemacht hatten. 
Ich glaub wir hatten jeder so ca. 2,5 Liter dabei. Bei irgend ner Baude hatten wir mal Leitungswasser nachgefüllt, relativ zum Ende hin sind wir aber definitiv mal an einen Supermarkt rangefahren.
Ansonsten hilft halt auch mal nach Friedhöfen ausschau zu halten, im Sommer gibts da ja auch meist fließend Wasser. 

Da wir allerdings bei naß-kühlen 11-16° Grad unterwegs waren, braucht man da auch nicht ganz so viel Wasser, wie bei den aktuellen schwülen Werten.
Und zum Essen, so eine feine tschechische Oblate dauert ja auch nicht so lange, bis die aufn Teller liegt.

Wir sind damals auch am Samstag gefahren, vorallem unter der Maßgabe, das da die Läden / Supermärkte noch auf haben und wir uns im Zweifel "Notversorgen" können.
Von Powerbars würde ich bei solch einer Tour abstand nehmen, reicht ja schon das man sich bei Rennen damit vollstopft. 
Sowas würde ich im Tourmodus echt nur alleräußersten Notfall nehmen, wenn wirklich gar nix mehr geht.


----------



## dkc-live (4. August 2014)

Ich fahr keine Rennen  Das ist mir nix


----------



## derSilas (5. August 2014)

Die Bäche sind sauber und dir wird in keiner Wirtschaft verwehrt werden, deine Flasche aufzufüllen. Den Punkt schätze ich an dem Bergvolk. Btw. war der Geröllhang am Plessberg vor 1,5 Wochen noch drin. Sind Silber gefahren, mit CC-Bikes und RaRa/RoRo bzw. RoRo/NN und das war ziemlich optimal. Start in Oberwiesental und Nacht in Erlabrunn - nett, wenn die Eltern an der Strecke wohnen.

Im Herbst geh ich auf Gold.


----------



## dkc-live (6. August 2014)

Danke für die vielen Tips. Ich werd die Wochen noch eine 100 km Runde mit dem Crosser drehen oder 200 km Leipzig und zurück. Dann werd ich mal schauen ob der komfortabel genug ist. Bis jetzt sieht es so aus als wär das 13 kg Fully auf der Strecke besser da man doch eine Menge Kraft spart, da man immer im sitzen fahren kann. Sieht auch bestimmt witzig aus mit 48mm Reifen auf nem 150 mm Enduro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (6. August 2014)

Warum fahrt ihr denn den neuen Geröllhang am Plessberg?
Der Trail ist doch noch vorhanden und mit dem Stoneman-Zeichen ausgeschildert!
Allerdings haben die ihn dieses Jahr leider breiter gemacht.


----------



## ore-mountain (6. August 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Tips. Ich werd die Wochen noch eine 100 km Runde mit dem Crosser drehen oder 200 km Leipzig und zurück. Dann werd ich mal schauen ob der komfortabel genug ist. Bis jetzt sieht es so aus als wär das 13 kg Fully auf der Strecke besser da man doch eine Menge Kraft spart, da man immer im sitzen fahren kann. Sieht auch bestimmt witzig aus mit 48mm Reifen auf nem 150 mm Enduro


 Wenn du hier und da von der offiziellen Route abweichst, macht auch ein Enduro Sinn


----------



## Fabse86 (6. August 2014)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Wenn du hier und da von der offiziellen Route abweichst, macht auch ein Enduro Sinn


Seh ich auch so, aber dann wird die Goldtour zur Platintour  Auf der offiziellen Strecke würde das Fahrwerk meistens traurig sein und dich bremsen. Es sind halt schon viele Waldautobahnen und ab und zu ein netter Trail.


----------



## mr.sarge (7. August 2014)

Hallo Stonemänner! 

Ich fahre nächste Woche mit 2 Freunden nach Oberwiesenthal und würden am Freitag 15.08.2014 die Gold-Tour angehen.
Da wir eine lange Anreise haben (Südtirol), sollte das Wetter passen. Hat jemand einen Tip (Internetseite) wo ich eine (halbwegs) zuverlässige Wettervorhersage für das Gebiet nachschauen könnte?

Ansonsten bin ich schon gespannt wie sich der Stoneman-Trail Miriquidi im Vergleich zum Stoneman-Trail Dolomiti schlägt 

mfg,


----------



## ore-mountain (7. August 2014)

interessant dass es selbst Südtiroler zu uns verschlägt ...

Fichtelberg:
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/?station=105780&wahl=vorhersage

Othal:
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/?station=105840&wahl=vorhersage

mehr als 4 Tage ist eh Kaffeesatzlesen


----------



## mr.sarge (7. August 2014)

@ore-mountain 

danke für den Link!

ja, wir möchten gerne einmal in einem komplett anderen Gebiet Mountainbiken und da uns der Stonmantrail bei uns so gut gefällt ist der Reiz umso größer den Miriquidi zu fahren


----------



## ore-mountain (7. August 2014)

Auch für dich gleich der Hinweis, dass die offizielle Route leider viele gute Trails auslässt!
Wenn du dich vorher bei OCM etwas schlau machst (da ist der Stoneman eingezeichnet), kannst du die Tour mit ein paar schönen Trails aufpimpen! Zumindest befähst du mit dem Stoneman (fast) alle Tausender des Erzgebirges.


----------



## mw.dd (7. August 2014)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Auch für dich gleich der Hinweis, dass die offizielle Route leider viele gute Trails auslässt!...



Dann hier nochmal die Frage an die, die sich auskennen oder schon gefahren sind: Enthält die originale Route außerhalb des Trailcenters überhaupt Trails und wie hoch ist der Anteil ungefähr?


----------



## mr.sarge (8. August 2014)

ja, finde ich sehr schade daß einige Trails nicht genehmigt wurden. Da wir die Tour an einem Tage fahren möchten werden wir wahrscheinlich wenig Zeit haben alternative Trails zu suchen/fahren :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurbelfrank (24. August 2014)

Habe gestern zusammen mit einem Freund den Miriquidi in Gold bewältigt. Haben ca. 16 Stunden reine Fahrtzeit, die Entscheidung davor nicht sonderlich zu Trainieren obwohl es die erste Tour dieser Art für uns war, bereute ich spätestens zur Halbzeit in Rabenberg.
Das Wetter war sehr durchwachsen, immer wieder heftige Regengüsse und dadurch aufgeweichte Streckenabschnitte. Gerade der schwarze Trail des Trailcenters hatte einige Stolperfallen a la nasse Wurzeln auf Lager.
Insgesamt eine anspruchsvolle und sicherlich landschaftliche sehr schöne Strecke, von der wir aber aufgrund des Wetters nicht viel hatten.
Kritikpunkte habe ich nur beim Streckenteil vor dem Plessberg und dass man viele hart erkämpfte HM bei stupiden Asphaltabfahrten vernichtet.
Positiv finde ich die gesamte Organisation, die Beschilderung der Strecke ist optimal gelungen. Einzig bei Dunkelheit schwierig, hier wären Schilder die reflektieren noch eine Idee. Aber wie gesagt, dass ist Nörgeln auf hohem Niveau. Freundliche und hilfsbereite Menschen an sämtlichen Stationen.
Ich kann nur erahnen wieviel Aufwand die gesamte Planung und vor allem die Verhandlungen mit den Eigentümern der in Privatbesitz befindlichen Durchfahrtsgebiete gemacht hat. Ich ziehe meinen Hut und es wird nicht das letzte Mal sein dass ich da war!


----------



## wildbiker (24. August 2014)

Hey, Gratulation zu Gold. Respekt. Wo seid ihr gestartet? Haben die Tour in 2 Tagen gemacht...War schon ganz ordentlich... Oktober wird vlt. nochmal Bronze gefahren, die Gegend ist einfach schön. Da sollte man auch mal nach links und rechts schauen können...


----------



## Kurbelfrank (24. August 2014)

Danke, und dir Gratulation zu Silber.
Unser erster Berg war der Bärenstein. Ja, dass die Gegend blitzte immer mal wieder durch, aber gerade gegen Ende wollten wir einfach nur noch ankommen 
Demnächst gehen wir bestimmt auch nochmal auf Silber oder Bronze. Um mal hier und da auf ein Bier einzukehren und die Landschaft zu genießen.


----------



## SuperSamuel (14. September 2014)

Hallo Leute.
Möchte kommenden Dienstag-Mittwoch (pro Tag ca. 85 km) den Stoneman bestreiten.
Starten möchte ich ich in Johanngeorgenstadt. Kann man dort irgendwo halbwegs sicher sein Auto abstellen? Übernachten würde ich in Annaberg. Könnt ihr mir eine Pension bzw. ein Gasthaus empfehlen?
Gruss Thomas


----------



## ore-mountain (14. September 2014)

Rabenberg! Parken ist kostenlos!


----------



## wurzeldödel (14. September 2014)

Frag doch mal an der JH in Johanngeorgenstadt nach, ob dort dein Auto übernachten darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derSilas (14. September 2014)

Da ist mein altes Gymnasium, direkt das nächste Grundstück die Straße hoch ist ein Parkplatz, da interessierts keine Sau, wenn du da stehst. Ist eh alles tot da... Oder Stück die Straße weiter, an der Kirche. Auf die Stoneman-Route kommst du, indem du geradeaus weiterfährst (Straße macht dann nen Bogen nach links, dann Schaubergwerk, dann Grenze.)
Im Prinzip kannste dein Auto überall abstellen, dichter an der Grenze ist halt voller Parkscheinautomaten.

Bisschen Sightseeing im bösen Hinterland gefällig? Hier ist die Garage von da. Ist aber überstrichen. Dort würde ich mein Auto btw. nicht abstellen.


----------



## SuperSamuel (17. September 2014)

Hallo Leute.
War nun die letzten beide Tag auf dem Stoneman Trail unterwegs.
Start in Johanngeorgenstadt. Übernachtung in Annaberg.
Wetter war perfekt. 17 Grad, sonnig aber auch immer wieder bewölkt.
Kam ohne Probleme durch, kein Sturz. Keine Panne.
Schade nur, dass viel auf Asphalt oder langweiligen Schotterpisten gefahren wird. Aber das wurde ja bereits erwähnt, mehrmals.
Aber die Grundidee ist top, vielleicht plant ja der eine oder andere MTB-Begeistere einen Ableger, mit ähnlichem Charakter... Wäre super.
Gerne wieder, in 1-2 Jahren...
Gruß Thomas


----------



## dkc-live (19. September 2014)

Sooo, Ich habe es auch endlich geschafft.
Wir sind mit folgender Einstellung gestartet. Gold oder sterben 
Wir haben am Vortag das Starterpaket am Scheibenberg abgeholt, der Wirt wirkte etwas skeptisch, dass wir es überhaupt schaffen. Es hatte angeblich lange kein Starter auf Gold geschafft.

Also sind wir zu einer sehr männlichen Zeit (3:50) in Freiberg losgefahren. Auf dem Scheibenberg haben wir anschließend die Räder zusammengepuzzelt. UUUUNNNNDDD Klonk. Schnellspanner gebrochen. Ich war schon genervt, dann hat der Kumpel die Ersatzachse aus dem Auto geholt. PUUHHH. Glück gehabt. Letztendlich sind wir 5:30 losgefahren. Die Erste Etappe zum Rabenberg war sehr angenehm zum munter werden. An der Talsperre Markersbach war es doch besser das Rad auf den Rucksack zu werfen. So langsam kam dann auch die Sonne raus. Als wir den bekannten Trailcenter endlich erreicht haben war die Freude groß. Erste Station geschafft und erstmal in das Brötchen beißen. Ein großes Lob an die selbstgemachten Energieriegel aus der Bike.
Die erste richtige Abfahrt kam auf uns zu. Ich freute mich auf die blaue Route. Man darf nicht vergessen: Ich war mit Rennlenker und fixen Sattel unterwegs . Bääm und der Schlag ins gesicht folgte sofort! Schwarz???? Mit dem Monstercrosser? Aber es ging sehr gut und hat wirklich richtig Laune gemacht.
Zum Auersberg war problemlos möglich und wir haben wieder getragen weil es sich einfach nicht lohnt langsam zu fahren und mal andere Muskeln beansprucht werden. Was auf der Tour wirklich nicht zuverachten ist. Die Highspeedabfahrt hat anschließend wirklich Freude gemacht. Ich brauch auf so einer Schinderrei nicht immer einen Trail  Und 69 km/h sind allein durch rollen auch nicht zu verachten 
Die Anschließende Fahrt zum Platten und Plessberg war unspektalur aber sehr angenehm. Die Anschließende Abfahrt war seeeehhrrr Steil  War aber mit dem Crosser fahrbar und hat auch Spaß gemacht. Abfahrten empfinde ich persönlich aber immer als sehr Kräftezehrrend und bei uns kamen Fluchwörter hervor jedesmal, wenn auch nur der Anschein eines Singletrails aufkam.
Auf dem Asphalt zwischenanstieg zum Keilberg kamen Knieprobleme auf und ich verstellte den Sattel etwas, was Besserung brachte. Die Abfahrt in den Ort hatte es in sich und verschlang wieder gut Kraft.
Anschließend ging es zum Keilberg. Am Fuß vom Keilberg überschlug ich: Wenn wir 17:00 am Fichtelberg losfahren, dann schaffen wir Gold bis 21:00 Uhr. Motivation kam auf die vorher verflogen war. Wir hatten es ja noch nichteinmal 14:00 Uhr: also durchaus schaffbar. Also fuhren wir die den Weg zum Gipfel des Keilbergs los. Aber auf fahren hatten wir so gar keine Lust und machten Pause am Skilift. Ein Blick aufs Navi zeigte den Weg und die Alternative  Die Alternative besagte wir tragen den Skihang hoch und machen 300 hm in 700 m  und los gings .
Als wir dann endlich auf dem Keilberg stempelten war die Freude groß. Die unspektakuläre Überfahrt zum Fichtelberg ging auch recht leicht von statten. Oben gab es die letzten zwei von insgesammt 6 Brötchen und einen lecker Pott Kaffe. Die 3.5 L in der Trinkblase waren auch leer und wurden nachgefüllt. Frisch gestärkt ging es die schöne Fichtelberg Abfahrt gegen 17:00 herrunter  und der Bärenstein war sehr schnell erreicht. Auch hier machte sich Optimismus breit. Mein Knie schmerzte zwar etwas aber alles war erträglich.
Doch dann kam er wieder: Der Schlag ins Gesicht! Der Pöhlberg! Die Auffahrt war so nervig und Kräftezehrend, dass wir ihn erst gegen 19:30 erreichten. Wir hatten jetzt entgültig die Nase voll von "Trails". Auf halben Weg zum Pöhlberg auf dem Plattenweg bergauf musste ich eine Knieentspann Riegel und Red Bull Pause einlegen. Mein Mitfahrer fur weiter um es noch bis 21:00 zu schaffen.  Mit neuen Flügeln und massig Kohlenhydraten gedopt (danke BIKE für die Riegel) fuhr ich weiter und hatte keine Schmerzen mehr. So, dass ich meinen Mitfahrer sogar einholte und seinen Lichtschein sah. Dam kam der "TRAIL" So eine ****** ******* *******. Unten an der Bundesstraße konnte ich meine Knie gar nicht mehr belasten. Einbeinig radelte ich zum Anstieg und fuhr soweit ich konnte. Der Aufstieg gab mir dann den Rest! Schlamm, Wurzeln und überhaupt nicht schön zu fahren. Also humpelte ich bergauf  und erreichte das Ziel nach 45 Minuten humpeln um 21:05.

GOLD war geschafft JUUUHUUU! Anschließendend hatten wir noch einen netten Plausch mit den Inhabern vom Berggasthof. Sie waren völlig überrascht uns zu sehen und mussten noch schnell die Trophäen zusammenbauen .

Mein Fazit:
Man sollte den Stoneman auf Bronze angehen um die Trails und die Landschaft zu genießen. Besonders wenn man von außerhalb kommt und das Erzgebirge kennenlernen möchte. Fahrtechnisch ist das Gelände stellenweise nicht zu unterschätzen und setzt viel Kondition vorraus. Aber mit Rennlenker durchaus machbar 
Wer Gold fahren will, sollte eine gehörige Portion Selbsthass, viel Kondition und Ca. 16 Std Zeit mitbringen. Es ist auch durchaus keine Schande bergauf zu schieben und man schafft es trotzdem.


Zum Schotter und Asphalt: Ich finde es gut so wie es ist. Auf Gold wäre er mit mehr Trails besonders Bergauf nicht zu schaffen in meinen Augen (abgesehen von ein paar Profisportlern). Alles anderen fände ich viel zu Anstrengend und Trails waren sehr gut und völlig ausreichend. Für mich waren es sogar zuviele.

Edit: Diese stilisierte Höhenkarte hat mich die ganze Tour über gernervt! Ich finde es schlicht und ergreifend schwachsinnig das es kein Höhenprofil mit KM! angaben gibt. Das würde die Planung und die moralische Einstellung fördern.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Oktober 2014)

Nabend Leute ,einigermaßen heil zurück....ich spüre nur jede Muskelfaser und laufe etwas eckig durch die Gegend 

Glücklich zum Gold Stoneman Miriquidi  … 2 Länder – 9 Gipfel – 4400 Hm - im Erzgebirge

Langstrecke im Erzgebirge fahren ist eine echte Herausforderung, und wir hatten noch Glück...es hat nicht geregnet. Die Wege sind entweder scharfkantig geschottert oder feinsplittig belegt; wurzlig in allen Varianten; steinig verblockt; saftig durchnässt und morastig; glitschig und rutschig oder einfach nur brutal steil. Gleich am Anfang der Runde nach einem Teilstück des Flowtrails in Rabenberg ca. 5.30Uhr schlitze mir ein scharfkantiges Stück Split die Karkasse auf …..flicken im dunklen Wald, immer noch kalt durch die letze Abfahrt. Der Tag fängt gut an. 
Auf der weiteren Strecke ging es zügig ohne besondere Vorkommnisse vorwärts, bis ich mir im dunklen mein Mundstück von der Trinkblase zerbiss und der kostbare Trank ungehindert auslief. Zum Glück war es ein Verschluss zum zudrehen 
Nach abwechslungsreichen Kilometern und dem ersten Loch in der Kontrollkarte erlebten wir einen herrlichen Sonnenaufgang.<br />




Leider kam aber mit der Sonne nicht auch die erhoffte Erwärmung, im Gegenteil, die Temperaturen sanken auf flauschige 1.8°C  Wir zogen die Winterhandschuhe und warme Socken an und radelten teilweise im dichten Nebel bis zum Klínovec (Keilberg) auf der tchechischen Seite. Die Wege waren stellenweise sehr rutschig steil und modrig tief, aber alles einigermaßen gut fahrbar.

<br />

<br />Augenblicke später….ein Geisterturm <br />

Mit dem überqueren der Grenze zurück nach Sachsen wurde es immer klarer, sodass wir am Fichtelberg in der Sonne eine warme, versalzene Kartoffelsuppe mit Bockwurst essen konnten…..Salz = Elektrolyt ... also alles bestens. <br />

<br />Nach dem zügigen abrollen vom Fichtelberg zur nächten Stempelstelle Bärenstein konnten wir uns zurücklehnen und genießen. Denn wir wurden von zwei einheimischen Freeridern, die auf uns warteten, über deren Hometrails zum Pöhlberg und wieder runter geleitet. Die jungen Männer (Studenten  ) traf ich im Vinschgau auf ihrem Weg zum Stoneman in den Dolomiten, zu dem sie Roland Stauder persönlich einlud, als Dank für die Mitarbeit beim Aufbau, Ausschildern und Betreuen ihres Abschnittes des Erzgebirger Stoneman. Durch die gelungene Abwechslung und mit neu gefüllten Wasserflaschen, ging es nach der herzlichen Verabschiedung auf die letzten 1500Hm.<br />

Die Kilometer vergingen recht zügig bis zu dem Moment, als ich beim kramen in meiner Rahmentasche jäh und urplötzlich durch einen rotweißen Pfosten (die Dinger müssten verboten werden) mitten auf dem Radweg kurz aus dem Leben gerissen wurde. Das Vorderrad lief 10cm am Pfahl vorbei, aber erst der linke Bremshebel und dann der Fuß mit Pedale blieb hängen. Ich machte einen Satz über den Lenker und wußte nicht was geschehen war, bis ich dann das Rad um den Pfosten gewickelt liegen sah. Klingt nicht so schlimm, aber auf der anderen Seite hätte ich mir vermutlich die Hand abgerissen oder Teile davon.
Nach der längeren Schrecksekunde wurde das Rad inspiziert….. Bremsschalthebel angebrochen aber sonst alles heil geblieben. Die Kette auf das kleine Blatt gelegt und weiter ging es auf die letzten 1000Hm.<br />

<br />

<br />(an ein Foto mit Rad am Pfosten hab ich nicht gedacht )
Schon beim aufsteigen spürte ich einen starken Schmerz im rechten Oberschenkel, muss wohl am Lenker oder Pfosten angestoßen sein. Der echte Schmerz kam dann beim treten was auch die nächste Stunde nicht besser wurde.
Mittlerweile wurde es auch schon wieder dunkel und es waren noch ca. 500Hm offen. Der Aufstieg zum Rabenberg entwickelte sich nochmal zur echten Herausforderung, steil, schmerzend und ewig lang radelten wir im stockfinsteren Wald, nur beleuchtet durch unsere Lenkerlampen, den Stoneman-Schildern nach, immer in Erwartung das Licht des Sportparks auf dem Rabenberg zu sehen. Es sollte aber noch bis 21.00 Uhr dauern. Überglücklich die Karte das neunte Mal gelocht und den golden Stein an der Rezeption in Empfang genommen.<br />

Das Essen hatten wir uns verdient.
Fazit:
16 Stunden Gesamtzeit
7 Tütchen Gel gemischt mit 1 Liter Wasser
3 alkoholfreie Weizen
1 Kartoffelsuppe mit Wurst
4 Liter Energietrunk
1 Dualcontrolhebel links …ist noch am Lager
1Schlauch
1 neuer Kettenniet nach Kettenriss
1 großes Pflaster für offnen Oberschenkel
0.5 Liter Hafersuppe
…insgesamt noch gut abgelaufen und mit etwas Verzögerung  GEFINISHT 


Diesen Stoneman finde ich wesentlich härter als den in Sexten und auch sehr gelungen 


gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## trail_hawk (8. Oktober 2014)

Hut ab! Das Wetter und der Untergrund lässt doch kaum noch Gold zu! Ich habe mir kürzlich auch einen silbernen Stein aus dem Erzgebirge zu meinem goldenen Dolomitenkalk besorgt. Bin mir auch nicht sicher, welcher Stein leichter verdient war. Gold würde ich erst im nächsten Sommer bei trockenem Grund wieder angehen. 
Die Variante der Locals zwischen Bärenstein und Pöhlberg würde mich auch interessieren. Die Tour wurde doch sicher aufgezeichnet? (ggf. auch als PN?).


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. Oktober 2014)

War schon ein anstrengender Ausflug..... so ist das Erzgebirge  

Unser GPS hatten wir zum Strom sparen ausgeschaltet da wir es in der Nacht dringender brauchten, und unser Bauchgefühl war im Nachhinein genau richtig. 

Nächstes Jahr will ich nochmal mit meiner Frau auf dem Tandem den Stoneman befahren, aber an zwei Tagen.


----------



## H8machine (10. Oktober 2014)

So, Stoneman heute auf Silber beendet, und ThunderBurt hat durchgehalten 

Mal sehn ob nächstes Jahr wat mehr geht.


----------



## RippeR81 (13. Oktober 2014)

Wir haben den Stoneman an 3 Tagen bewältigt. Im Vordergrund stand der Spaß. Haben uns nach jedem Abschnitt mit leckerem Pils und Essen belohnt.
Konditionmäßig hatte unsere 8 Mann starke Truppe alles zu bieten. 

Gestartet sind wir vom Scheibenberg.
1. Tag 70 km
2. Tag 40 km
3. Tag 50 km

Alle halten jetzt stolz ihre Bronze Trophäe und freuen sich auf nächstes Jahr.
Ich hab meine Silber Trophäe mit dem Bronze Stein erweitert.
Die Fahrt war wieder ziemlich neu und anders. Es lohnt sich also mehrmals zu fahren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Oktober 2014)

3 Tage Zeit und keine Fotos gemacht :-o 

gesendet vom Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RippeR81 (13. Oktober 2014)

Ok...kommen noch! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RippeR81 (15. Oktober 2014)

Hier ein paar Bilder. Den Rest kann ich nicht hochladen, da ich noch nicht nachgefragt habe, ob ich die Gesichter hochladen darf.
Es wird aber eventuell noch einen Bericht auf der Facebook Seite geben.
Was Besonderes zu unserer Gruppe: Ich kannte alle, jedoch kannten sich nicht alle untereinander.
Aber alle haben sich super verstanden und es war ein geniales Wochenende.

...nächstes Jahr soll der goldene Stein noch geholt werden. Und alle wollen unbedingt auch noch den silbernen Stein.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Oktober 2014)

Schöne Bilder  
Fährt der Raucher dann auch auf Gold?


----------



## RippeR81 (15. Oktober 2014)

Danke, bis dahin sollte ich es mir abgewöhnt haben!


----------



## joe-ker (19. Oktober 2014)

Falls jemand eine *günstigere Alternative zu den Unterkünften auf dem Fichtelberg oder Rabenberg* sucht, kann gerne in der Ferienwohnung meiner Eltern anfragen. Die FeWo liegt in Königswalde (Etappe Bärenstein-Pöhlberg), *250 Meter abseits des Stoneman-Trails*.
Wenn ich zufällig auch im Lande bin (studiere sonst in Dresden), lässt sich mit Sicherheit auch eine kurze Führung auf besagtem Abschnitt einrichten 
(als Streckenwart muss/darf ich sowieso immer mal auf die offizielle Strecke)

...Es ist ja eigentlich eine Ferienwohnung mit Selbstversorgung, aber mit der Mutti lässt sich bestimmt reden 


Also man kann die Tour hier starten, oder die FeWo als Zwischenstopp nutzen. Zögert nicht anzurufen, wenn ihr auf der Tour *kurzfristig *umplanen müsst und ein *Nachtquartier* sucht.
Jedenfalls sind wir nicht durchgängig ausgebucht, aber das kann sich ja noch ändern 

Kontaktdaten findet ihr hier:
*http://www.fewo-erzgebirge-zinn.de*

*...oder PN an mich.*

...die FeWo ist viel schöner als die Website


----------



## leler (9. November 2014)

"Stoneman übertrifft alle Erwartungen"
gestern in der Freien Presse:
http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/E...bertrifft-alle-Erwartungen-artikel9031507.php

Weiß jemand, ob der 31.10. definitiv das Ende der Saison ist? Oder kann man auch noch Anfang November einen Versuch wagen?
Sollte das Wetter so bleiben, würde es mich nächstes Wochenende mächtig in den Pedalen danach jucken...


----------



## trail_hawk (9. November 2014)

Offiziell ist Winterpause:
http://www.erzgebirge-tourismus.de/sportlich-vital/stoneman-miriquidi/
Wenn du dir einen Stein verdienen willst, dann geht das erst wieder im Mai 2015.


----------



## leler (9. November 2014)

Danke! 
Also 6 Monate warten :- ( Aber die Gründe leuchten ein...


----------



## mw.dd (10. November 2014)

leler schrieb:


> ... Aber die Gründe leuchten ein...



Welche Gründe?


----------



## wildbiker (10. November 2014)

Evtl. Schnee... Schonung des Waldes in den Wintermonaten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (10. November 2014)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Evtl. Schnee... Schonung des Waldes in den Wintermonaten.



Schnee ist ein Argument, wobei ich gehört habe, das es neuerdings Fahrräder geben soll, mit denen sich besonders gut im Schnee fahren lässt 
Schonung des Waldes? Verläuft der "Stoneman Miriquidi" nicht ausschließlich auf Straßen und Wegen?


----------



## joe-ker (10. November 2014)

Um dem wieso und warum ein Ende zu bereiten zitiere ich einfach mal den wichtigsten Satz aus oben verlinktem Artikel: 
"Alle Stempelstellen sind abgebaut und die Starterpakete eingesammelt zur Inventur."
Von Anfang an war die Saison von Mai bis Oktober festgelegt,  egal ob jetzt noch 2 Wochen Fahrradwetter ist oder nicht. 
Ihr könnt weiterhin fahren wie ihr lustig seid, die Premiumpartnerhotels werden auch weiterhin die Pforten geöffnet haben...  Aber es gibt definitiv kein Startpaket und damit auch keine Trophäe.


----------



## wildbiker (11. November 2014)

Rabenberg macht z.B. Winterpause... Wie der stoneman. Denke mal nicht das man auf rabenberg noch fahren darf. Beim stoneman sind auch Trails dabei. Nicht nur strasse und breite waldwege. Meiste strasse ist in Tschechien. Auch was ich gesehen habe ein paar privatwege dabei.


----------



## mw.dd (11. November 2014)

wildbiker schrieb:


> ...Beim stoneman sind auch Trails dabei...



Und das Befahren von "Trails" - also Wegen - schadet dem Wald so, das er eine Schonzeit braucht?
Und was hat das mit Privatwegen zu tun?


----------



## GlockeGT (12. November 2014)

Immer nur am klugscheißen, in jedem Thread, nervt. #mw.dd


Gruß Glocke


----------



## killerpellet (1. Januar 2015)

Mit Startpunkt in Oberwiesenthal - was ist denn eine gute Aufteilung auf 3 Tage? Würden gerne die Bronze-Runde fahren und da wir aus dem Ausland (Bayern) kommen auch gerne etwas Zeit haben die für uns doch so fremde Landschaft zu genießen. Ein alternativer Startort ist natürlich auch möglich .

Unser Plan wäre es über Pfingsten die Runde zu fahren. Freitag die Anfahrt und dann drei Tage Zeit. Am Pfingstmontag dann wieder zurück in die Heimat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RippeR81 (1. Januar 2015)

Startet am besten vom Scheibenberg. 1. Übernachtung in Horni Platna. 2. Übernachtung in BoziDar. 70/40/50 km


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philipok0702 (5. Januar 2015)

GlockeGT schrieb:


> Immer nur am klugscheißen, in jedem Thread, nervt. #mw.dd
> 
> 
> Gruß Glocke



Einfach ignorieren ;-)


----------



## philipok0702 (5. Januar 2015)

killerpellet schrieb:


> Mit Startpunkt in Oberwiesenthal - was ist denn eine gute Aufteilung auf 3 Tage? Würden gerne die Bronze-Runde fahren und da wir aus dem Ausland (Bayern) kommen auch gerne etwas Zeit haben die für uns doch so fremde Landschaft zu genießen. Ein alternativer Startort ist natürlich auch möglich .
> 
> Unser Plan wäre es über Pfingsten die Runde zu fahren. Freitag die Anfahrt und dann drei Tage Zeit. Am Pfingstmontag dann wieder zurück in die Heimat.



Hi Killerpellet,

wenn du in Oberwiesenthal startest, kannst du an Tag-1 bis zum Scheibenberg fahren. Am zweiten Tag schaust du, wie weit dich die Beine tragen. Dann bietet sich als ÜN Abertamy (kein Premiumpartner aber eine als bikerfreundlich eingestufte Pension) oder der Plesivec-Gipfel an. Vom Plesivec ist es von den Km her nicht mehr so weit bis Oberwiesenthal. Allerdings wartet der längste Anstieg der Tour auf - die Auffahrt zum Klinovec. Also passt das Kräfte mäßig recht gut.
Kannst bei weiteren Fragen gern an mich schreiben.

Ciao


----------



## killerpellet (5. Januar 2015)

Danke für das Angebot. Momentan liebäugle ich mit dieser Aufteilung


*Etappe 1: Vom Scheibenberg zum Auersberg
Fahrleistungen:* 52 km/1411 Hm/6 bis 7 h


*Etappe 2: Von Auersberg nach Oberwiesenthal
Fahrleistungen:* 63 km/1750 Hm/7 bis 8 h


*Etappe 3: Von Oberwiesenthal zum Scheibenberg
Fahrleistungen:* 46 km/950 Hm/5 bis 6 h

Womit wir HM die wenigsten am letzten Tag fahren würden und da ja dann noch die Heimfahrt ansteht ...


----------



## petrol (6. Januar 2015)

Hallo, wir wollen dieses Jahr zu viert den Stoneman in zwei Tagen fahren. Wo macht es Sinn zu starten und wo kann man gescheit (Verpflegung ist wichtig)nächtigen?


----------



## philipok0702 (6. Januar 2015)

@ petrol: Für eine ÜN und die 2-Tages-Variante bietet sich Oberwiesenthal-Rabenberg-Oberwiesenthal an oder andersrum. ÜN-Möglichkeiten gibt es in Oberwiesenthal reichlich (drittgrößter Tourismusort in Sachsen). Am Rabenberg bietet der www.sportpark-rabenberg.de mit dem www.trailcenter-rabenberg.de beste Infrastruktur und einen tollen Spielplatz für große MTB-Jungs.

VG


----------



## derSilas (6. Januar 2015)

Oder Rabenberg-Othal-Rabenberg und dann nen Tag im Trailcenter anhängen.


----------



## petrol (7. Januar 2015)

So hatten wirs auch gedacht. O-thal starten und auf dem Rabenberg pennen. Ok danke. Gibt es Tipps zur Reservierung Rabenberg. Die Seite ist bissl undurchsichtig.


----------



## joe-ker (7. Januar 2015)

Einfach mal anrufen, oder Mail hinschreiben und Telefonnummer angeben.  Die Mädels sind ganz nett und suchen dir das passende Angebot raus.


----------



## rumigali (28. April 2015)

Wir wollen im Mai den Stoneman auf 3 Tage fahren. Frage an die Ortskundigen, welcher Parkplatz in Oberwiesenthal empfiehlt sich um das Fahrzeug dort 3 Tage zu parken?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (28. April 2015)

Waldeck


----------



## derSilas (29. April 2015)

Wir durften direkt bei denen hier auf dem Parkplatz stehen bleiben:

*k1 sporthotel*
Vierenstrasse 14
09484 Kurort Oberwiesenthal

Ohne zu übernachten. Haben nur die Starterpakete dort geholt.

Wann fahrt ihr? Wir haben uns 10.-12. Mai vorgenommen, auch wieder ab O-thal.


----------



## Akira (30. April 2015)

Ich stelle mir die Frage, welches Rad ich nehmen sollte. Ich habe ein 14kg Enduro mit 160mm Federweg und ein Cyclocrosse mit 11 kg.
Ein leichtes MTB Hardtail hab ich leider nicht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. April 2015)

Mit dem Crosser kommst du auch rum....mit ordentlichen Flickzeug, aber mit dem Enduro hast du in den Abfahrten mehr Spaß. Und wenn ihr in Rabenberg übernachtet sowieso Enduro. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/12369384

jeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Akira (1. Mai 2015)

Ein Freund und ich wollen den Stoneman in 2 Tagen (Silber) fahren. Was würdet ihr als Startpunkt und Zwischenstop vorschlagen. Ich habe mir jetzt die Strecke angesehen und würde sagen, eine gute Kombination ist.

Start: Johanngeorgenstadt
Übernachtung: Anaberg-Buchholz (Berghotel)

Dann hat man jedenalls die großen Anstiege am ersten Tag.


----------



## derSilas (1. Mai 2015)

Vom Gefühl her andersrum. Annaberg-Johannstadt zieht sich, in CZ hast du mehr Highlights, macht sich besser als Finale. Oder Start Oberwiesenthal, Übernachtung Erlabrunn, Hotel Alte Schleiferei.


----------



## rumigali (1. Mai 2015)

derSilas schrieb:


> Wir durften direkt bei denen hier auf dem Parkplatz stehen bleiben:
> 
> *k1 sporthotel*
> Vierenstrasse 14
> ...



8.-10.Mai ab Wiesenthal


----------



## rumigali (13. Mai 2015)

Sind den Stoneman als Genußtour in 3 Tagen gefahren mit Start und Ziel in Oberwiesenthal. Wetter war auch perfekt.Einzig die Beschilderung zwischen Plesivec und Klinovec könnte etwas besser sein vorallem im Wald teilweise sehr bescheiden.
Wer mal richtig lecker essen möchten sollte unbedingt auf dem Auersberg vorbei schauen.


----------



## Carsten13 (16. Mai 2015)

Hallo, wir wollen demnächst den Stoneman in 2 Tagen fahren, also Silber.
Jetzt dazu 2 Fragen.  Wie ist die Strecke ausgeschildert? Sollte man es mit GPS fahren, oder findet man auch so den Weg? 
Wir wollen in Scheibenberg starten und Übernachtung auf dem Plessberg. Kennt Ihr Möglichkeiten für einen Gepäcktransport? Oder sollte man auch das Gepäck für die Übernachtung mitnehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe-ker (17. Mai 2015)

@Carsten13
Wir haben so beschildert, dass man normalerweise ohne GPS komplett durch kommt. Vor jeder Kreuzung ist ein Schild mit Richtungspfeil, spätestens 50 Meter nach der Kreuzung eine Bestätigung, dass du richtig gefahren bist. Außerdem sind etwa alle 500 Meter Erinnerungsschilder angebracht. Wenn du also nach einer ordentlichen Kreuzung länger kein Schild gesehen hast, bist du falsch gefahren.
Seit dieser Saison gibt es aber auch im Startpaket eine gedruckte Karte.

Ich würde dir empfehlen das Navi im Rucksack zu lassen. In erster Linie ist der Stoneman eine Erlebnistour, da kann man sich auch mal 5 Minuten Zeit nehmen und auf die Karte schauen.

Die tschechische Seite ist allerdings immer noch ein kleines Problem, da sich dort niemand wirklich verantwortlich für die Streckenwartung fühlt. Aber da sind wir dran.

Leider gibt es auch immer wieder Idioten, die Schilder abreißen und wegwerfen oder sich übers Bett hängen... Aber wir sind ein großes Team aus Freiwilligen, die so oft wie möglich abschnittsweise unterwegs sind und reichlich Ersatzmaterial dabei haben.

Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß auf der Tour!


----------



## joe-ker (17. Mai 2015)

Achso, Gepäcktransport ist möglich. Am besten mal direkt beim Tourismusverband Erzgebirge (TVE) nachfragen, wie das abläuft.

Wenn du ein Pauschalangebot buchst, ist der Transport mit dabei, soweit ich weiß. 
http://www.stoneman-miriquidi.com/uebernachten/pauschalen/

Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn das falsch ist.
In jedem Fall nochmal nachfragen.


----------



## Carsten13 (17. Mai 2015)

Danke für die hilfreichen Antworten. Ich bin froh dass ich mir nicht noch ein Navi besorgen muss. Und es ist richtig, wir wollen bei der gesamten Tour auch Spass haben. 
Also auf zum Stoneman


----------



## Toni_H (20. Mai 2015)

Akira schrieb:


> Ein Freund und ich wollen den Stoneman in 2 Tagen (Silber) fahren. Was würdet ihr als Startpunkt und Zwischenstop vorschlagen. Ich habe mir jetzt die Strecke angesehen und würde sagen, eine gute Kombination ist.
> 
> Start: Johanngeorgenstadt
> Übernachtung: Anaberg-Buchholz (Berghotel)
> ...


Ich empfehle Dir den Start auf dem Fichtelberg und schlafen könnt ihr direkt oben im Bike Park Rabenberg. So haben wir es gemacht. Ist auch quasi genau die Mitte.


----------



## ch34t3r (28. Mai 2015)

Hey @Toni_H 
Wann wollt ihr fahren? Ich würde mir den Stoneman auch mal antun und wenn ihr kein Rennen draus macht, wäre ich vllt. dabei. Wollte ggf. 04./05.06. fahren. Wie sieht es da bei euch aus? Habt ihr schon was geplant/gebuch?


----------



## Toni_H (28. Mai 2015)

Ja wir haben was geplant. Wir fahren am 31.05. Gold.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ch34t3r (29. Mai 2015)

Ah ok. Damn, das ist derzeit noch zu heavy für mich. Schade.


----------



## -easyrider- (8. Juni 2015)

Servus,
wann kann man das Starterpaket bei den Partnerhotels abholen? Will Mittwoch früh anreisen mir im K1 das Starterpaket holen und dann gegen zehn los. Geht recht schnell oder muss man bei der Ausgabe lange warten und meine Startzeit verzögert sich?
Will nicht noch einen Tag eher anreisen!


----------



## loko. (8. Juni 2015)

Geht eigentlich recht schnell und um die uhrzeit kein Problem...
Mann kann dort auch vorher mal anrufen und sich schon mal vorab  anmelden


----------



## -easyrider- (8. Juni 2015)

Dann kann`s ja losgehen. Freue mich schon darauf!
Muss noch 3,5 Stunden anreisen und direkt danach starten.


----------



## Goldi03421 (21. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

welcher Startpunkt empfiehlt sich bei der 2-Tagesrunde? Sind derzeit nicht die fitesten und wollen deshalb evtl die härter (vielleicht auch längere?) Hälfte am ersten Tag fahren. 

Gibt's hier vielleicht jemanden der die Strecke gut kennt und uns eine Empfehlung aussprechen kann? Übernachtungsmöglichkeit wird sich ja überall finden lassen.

Viele Grüsse!


----------



## wildbiker (21. Juni 2015)

Starten kannst du überall, heisst bei allen Partnern des stoneman, wo es die starterpakete gibt. Scheibenberg kann man gut und günstig essen und übernachten...fürn zwischenstopp empfiehlt sich bei den Tschechen zu übernachten, z.B. Plessberg.


----------



## Goldi03421 (21. Juni 2015)

Das ist klar. Frage mich nur ob eine Teilstrecke bei zwei Tagen schwieriger ist als die andere Hälfte und somit vielleicht am Tag 1 in Angriff genommen werden sollte weil man da vielleicht noch fitter im Sattel ist.


----------



## Toni_H (21. Juni 2015)

Wir sind schon 1 mal Gold und 1 mal Silber gefahren. Aber wir bleiben dabei. Das schlimmste Stück ist vom Scheibenberg zum Rabenberg über das Oberbecken Markersbach.
Gold sind wir am Pöhlberg los und hatten somit das schlimmste Stück am Anfang. Dann ging es "locker" weiter.
Silber sind wir vom Fichtelberg los bis Rabenberg am 1. Tag. Das ist unserer Meinung der schlimmste Teil.


----------



## H8machine (28. Juni 2015)

Also ich find auch zwischen Scheibenberg und Rabenberg mit am heftigsten. Bin am Scheibenberg gestartet und somit gleich abgehackt


----------



## petrol (28. Juni 2015)

Also Plessberg-Keilberg ist wohl der Kracher überhaupt. ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (14. Juli 2015)

Hat jemand einen Tipp, welche Übernachtungsorte bei einer 3 Tage-Tour Sinn machen.


----------



## paloma71 (14. Juli 2015)

Wir sind in Erlabrunn gestartet. 1. Stop Bozi Dar 2. Stop Scheibenberg  Teichwirtschaft. Es ist besser wenn du den Keilberg am 1. Tag hast. 1. Tag ca.75 km 2.Tag ca. 55 km. 3.Tag ca.35 km.Das Stück zwischen Scheibenberg und Rabenberg ist auch nicht ganz ohne.


----------



## derSilas (14. Juli 2015)

Start am frühen nachmittag am K1 in Oberwiesenthal, Übernachtung auf dem Scheibenberg, Übernachtung in Johanngeorgenstadt. Lohnt sich besonders, wenn man am ersten Tag auch anreisen muss.


----------



## on any sunday (16. September 2015)

Ein kleiner Reisebericht  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tour...ischen-land-etc.130015/page-117#post-13235304


----------



## EarlyUp (17. September 2015)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Reisebericht  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tour...ischen-land-etc.130015/page-117#post-13235304



Schöner Bericht und super Bilder. Bin auch erst den Stoneman Miriquidi gefahren. Da kommen eine Menge Erinnerungen hoch


----------



## joe-ker (18. September 2015)

Moin Männers. 
Wir wollen nächste Woche auf Silber fahren und starten auf dem Pöhlberg. 
Kennt einer von euch eine gute Übernachtungsmöglichkeit zwischen Auersberg/Plattenberg? 

Wäre cool, wenn da jemand was empfehlen kann. 

Gruß, Joe


----------



## ore-mountain (18. September 2015)

Gasthaus Henneberg am Kranichsee. Sehr gemütliche Lage.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. September 2015)

Nach meiner Goldtour (siehe weiter oben) 
habe ich die Runde nun auch in Bronze mit dem Tandem abgehakt. 
Scheibenberg, Auersberg, Oberwiesental...4Übernachtungen und in aller Gemütlichkeit. 
Man entdeckt Sachen, die in Gold verloren gehen. Herrliche Landschaft und einige nette Stellen zum verweilen. 
















































Natürlich wurden auch einige Türmchen bestiegen. 
...Einige von vielen schönen Eindrücken. 

Thema Lunchpaket... 
auf dem Scheibenberg gab es das beste, der Rest war nur was für Wanderer


----------



## wildbiker (21. September 2015)

Sag ich doch Scheibenberg isses einfach super gut und vorallem gibs da lecker essen...War schon paar mal da.

gesendet vom Smartfön ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (21. September 2015)

Vor allem der Blaubeer-Pfannkuchen


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. September 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Sag ich doch Scheibenberg isses einfach super gut und vorallem gibs da lecker essen...War schon paar mal da.
> 
> gesendet vom Smartfön ;-)


Wobei das Schnitzel auf dem Auersberg ist auch erste Wahl... Lecker! 
Und die Knödel mit Schweinelende auf dem Plessberg zerging auch auf der Zunge... eigentlich waren wir nur am futtern 
Dem netten Imbissbetreiber auf dem Berg davor habe ich auch was abgekauft damit er nicht umsonst da oben steht... geht auch wenn man noch keinen richtigen Hunger hat.


----------



## kreuziger (4. Oktober 2015)

Hallo!
Ich beabsichtige so zum saisonabschluss den stoneman in Gold zu fahren. Hat jemand ne'n Tipp welcher Startpunkt sich da am besten anbietet wenn man  mit dem Auto aus Richtung chemnitz anreist.
Wie verhält sich das eigentlich mit der Anmeldung?
Kann man sich direkt auf der stonemanseite anmelden oder muss man sich sofern man sich seines gewünschten Startpunktes sicher ist mit dem jeweiligen stoneman Logis Partner in Verbindung setzen?
Mfg thomas


----------



## H8machine (4. Oktober 2015)

Ruf vorher beim Startpunkt Logis Partner an und frag ob Paket da ist was du haben möchtest. Die Stempelkarte brauchste am Starttag. Je nachdem ob er schon auf hat zu deiner Startzeit am Vortag abholen.


----------



## kreuziger (5. Oktober 2015)

Wie lang habt ihr eigentlich so durchschnittlich für die goldtour gebraucht?


----------



## trail_hawk (5. Oktober 2015)

Wir haben im Sommer bei nahezu optimalen Bedingungen ca. 11:15 h netto und 14:30 h brutto gebraucht. Für "Gold" wären mir jetzt die Tage zu kurz. Ich emfpehle mal den Einstieg mit "Silber" anzugehen. Zwei Tage mit je 2000hm sind doch auch nicht schlecht als Saisonabschluss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Oktober 2015)

kreuziger schrieb:


> Wie lang habt ihr eigentlich so durchschnittlich für die goldtour gebraucht?


Lies mal meinen Bericht. 


Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Nabend Leute ,einigermaßen heil zurück....ich spüre nur jede Muskelfaser und laufe etwas eckig durch die Gegend
> 
> Glücklich zum Gold Stoneman Miriquidi  … 2 Länder – 9 Gipfel – 4400 Hm - im Erzgebirge
> 
> ...


----------



## Dumens100 (23. Oktober 2015)

so Christi Himmelfahrt werden wir zu 6 den Stoneman in Bronze machen


----------



## Gandalf01 (23. Dezember 2015)

Hi
werde meinen ersten Stoneman Miriquidi (Bronze) auch gleich am Anfang Start 02.05.2106 in Oberweisenthal machen 
1. Tag Oberwiesenthal - Scheibenberg
2. Tag Scheibenberg - Johanngeorgenstadt
3. Tag Johanngeorgenstadt - Oberwiesenthal

Freue mich schon richtig drauf.  Das wir auch letzte große Tour mit meinen Enduro Fanes mit Piniongetriebe sein, danach streift es nur noch auf den Hometrails herum, denn die Touren werden dann mit dem Haibike SDuro NDuro Pro gefahren


----------



## paloma71 (6. Januar 2016)

Hi Gandalf,
den Keilberg am 3.Tag zu nehmen wird heftig. Aber so soll es ja sein.Viel Spaß auf der Tour.


----------



## ktrezzi (10. Januar 2016)

Hat man denn auch die Möglichkeit, wild zu campen? Oder ist da auf der Strecke zu viel los? Ich wollte die Strecke diesen Frühling auch mal fahren.


----------



## joe-ker (10. Januar 2016)

Die Möglichkeit wild zu campen besteht immer  Einen bestimmten Spot kann ich dir aber nicht empfehlen, sonst wäre es ja auch nicht mehr "wild"...

Allerdings sind die erzgebirgischen Wälder eigentlich komplett erschlossen, das heißt es sind kaum 200 Meter dichter Wald zwischen 2 ausgebauten Wegen. Diese sind auch ziemlich gut belaufen... 

Am besten du packst ganz spartanisch Biwaksack und Gaskocher ein und lässt dich nieder, wo du denkst über Nacht ungestört zu sein. 
Komplettes Zelt würde ich nicht mitnehmen, das ist zu auffällig...

Bis Mai ist auch Schonzeit, bis dahin sind auch in der Morgendämmerung nur wenige bis keine Jäger unterwegs.


----------



## Harzerbergziege (12. Juni 2019)

Hallo , wie sieht es mit Schutzhütten auf dem Weg aus. Ich würde gerne diese Tour mal als Bikepacking machen.

Gruss


----------



## ore-mountain (12. Juni 2019)

Sind bei ocm eingezeichnet


----------



## timstruppi (16. Juni 2019)

Hallo,
wir wollen den Stoneman in 2 Tagen fahren.
Start bzw. Ziel ist Oberwiesenthal.
wo übernachten man am besten unterwegs?


----------



## EarlyUp (16. Juni 2019)

timstruppi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir wollen den Stoneman in 2 Tagen fahren.
> Start bzw. Ziel ist Oberwiesenthal.
> wo übernachten man am besten unterwegs?



Ich hab damals im Sportpark Rabenberg übernachtet. Start war bei mir auch in Oberwiesenthal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petrol (16. Juni 2019)

Ich fand den Start auf dem Rabenberg und Übernachtung in Oberwiesenthal angenehmer. Bessere Unterkunft und die grossen Berge am ersten Tag.


----------



## paloma71 (16. Juni 2019)

Wir sind voriges Jahr auf dem Scheibenberg gestartet und dann bis Bozi Dar gefahren, den Rest dann am 2.Tag.


----------



## Goldi03421 (17. Juni 2019)

Was würdet ihr als strategisch cleveren Startpunkt für die Gold Variante wählen? Oberwiesenthal? Man hat dann zwar den längsten Anstieg zum Schluss aber das lange und (so zumindest in meiner Erinnerung) zähe Stück Pöhlberg bis Rabenberg direkt am Anfang weg.


----------



## petrol (18. Juni 2019)

Wie wärs mit Start auf dem Scheibenberg? Das lange Stück am Anfang, langen Anstiege in der Mitte und Mittag auf dem Plessberg


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Juni 2019)

timstruppi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir wollen den Stoneman in 2 Tagen fahren.
> Start bzw. Ziel ist Oberwiesenthal.
> wo übernachten man am besten unterwegs?


War so kurzfristig noch was zu bekommen? Vorletztes Jahr hatte ich 4 Wochen vor dem Stoneman schon Schwierigkeiten, im Sportpark eine Unterkunft für 2 zu bekommen.


----------



## Goldi03421 (18. Juni 2019)

petrol schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Start auf dem Scheibenberg? Das lange Stück am Anfang, langen Anstiege in der Mitte und Mittag auf dem Plessberg



Danke dir für die Rückmeldung. Stimmt, dass wäre auch eine gute Wahl. Ich befürchte nur, dass die letzten drei Berge zurück auf den Scheibenberg nach der Auffahrt auf Keilberg/Fichtelberg dann nochmal richtig hart werden. Aber hart würde die eintägige Variante so oder so für mich werden.


----------



## kommaklar (18. Juni 2019)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Danke dir für die Rückmeldung. Stimmt, dass wäre auch eine gute Wahl. Ich befürchte nur, dass die letzten drei Berge zurück auf den Scheibenberg nach der Auffahrt auf Keilberg/Fichtelberg dann nochmal richtig hart werden. Aber hart würde die eintägige Variante so oder so für mich werden.



Egal wo du startest, am Ende wird alles anstrengend.
Aber ich bevorzuge immer den Scheibenberg als Start.
Dann hast du am Ende in relativ kurzen Abständen deine Stempelstellen, was ja auch wieder Motiviert.


----------



## _Tim (19. Juni 2019)

Wir starten am Sportpark Rabenberg und übernachten in Bärenstein (Landhaus Bergidyll).


----------



## Iron-Mike (25. Juni 2019)

Moin,

ich bin den Stoneman in Silber am 30/31 Mai mit meiner Frau gefahren.
Haben über die Tourismusseite Erzgebirge gebucht.
Start/Zielort war Annaberg-Buchholz mit Übernachtung in Johanngeorgenstadt.

War ne gute Verteilung der Anstiege auf die zwei Tage.

Viele nette Biker kennengelernt und grade die Pension Edelweiss in Johanngeorgenstadt kann ich für Biker sehr empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbergziege (25. Juni 2019)

Wie lang war der erste Tag. Ich starte am Samstag auch von Annaberg wollte aber bis Berghotel
Plešivec fahren für die erste Übernachtung[/QUOTE]


Iron-Mike schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin den Stoneman in Silber am 30/31 Mai mit meiner Frau gefahren.
> Haben über die Tourismusseite Erzgebirge gebucht.
> ...


----------



## Iron-Mike (25. Juni 2019)

Wir waren mit Pausen von 8:30 Uhr bis 18:00 Uhr unterwegs.
Ausgedehnter Stopp im Trailcenter Rabenberg (mit Erneuerung von Bremsbelägen) inklusive


----------



## Harzerbergziege (1. Juli 2019)

Wir haben es am Wochenende geschafft. Tag 1: Annaberg nach Burghotel Plessberg: 106 km 4600 hm von 8:30 bis 19:30 bei über 30°C. 2 Tag: Plessberg nach Annaberg zurück. 65 km 1960 hm. 9:00 bis 17:00. Heftig bei der Hitze aber geschafft.


----------



## Frank79 (1. Juli 2019)

bin am Samstag auch das erste mal den Stoneman gefahren.
Gestartet bin ich ca. 5:30 Uhr am Scheibenberg.
Hab am Rabenberg natürlich direkt eine Abzweigung verpasst und 200hm extra eingelegt, was mich knapp 30min gekostet hat.
Am Pleßberg dann eine Suppe gegessen und etwas Pause gemacht.
Dann ist mir direkt am Beginn der Abfahrt vom Pleßberg das Hinterrad weggerutscht und ich hab mir den linken Ellbogen aufgeschürft, war aber nicht weiter tragisch.
Der Anstieg zum Keilberg war dann schon recht heftig (wegen der Länge), habe mich aber bis dahin noch richtig gut gefühlt.
Ab dem Ansteig zum Fichtelberg war die Kraft auf einmal schlagartig weg und jeder Meter Anstieg wurde zur Qual.
Um 20:45 Uhr bin ich dann endlich wieder beim Scheibenberg angekommen.
Knapp über 12 Std reine Fahrtzeit.
Wollte eigentlich nicht viel Pause machen aber waren insgesamt dann doch knapp über 3Std Pause.
Ich fand die Strecke insgesamt sehr schön, es war halt von allem etwas dabei.
Mit meine Race HT war alles fahrbar.
Nur zwischen dem Pleßberg und dem Keilberg das lange Straßenstück hat etwas genervt.
Ohne GPS wär ich aufgeschmissen gewesen.
Manchmal war die Beschilderung wirklich gut aber manchmal kamen die Schilder sehr spät, z.b. bei einer Abzweigung dann erst 2-3 Bäume nach der Abzweigung.
Manchmal hab ich auch gar keine Schilder bei manchen Abzweigungen gesehen.
Spass gemacht hats mir am Ende trotzem, auch wenn ich das in Gold erstmal nicht mehr fahren würde.
Dann lieber gemütlich in Silber und dabei auch viel von der Landschaft/Gegend sehen.
Startpunkt Scheibenberg war sehr gut.
Nette Leute am Berggasthof und auch gutes Essen.


----------



## _Tim (4. Juli 2019)

Ist die Beschilderung vor Ort und die Karte, die man erhält, ausreichend für die Strecke oder sollte man per GPS fahren?


----------



## Goldi03421 (4. Juli 2019)

Lies mal den Beitrag vom @Frank79 

Er empfiehlt definitiv ein GPS. Ich würde das auch so sehen. Die Strecke ist schon sehr gut beschildert, aber man verpasst vielleicht doch mal einen Abzweig wenn man stundenlang im Sattel sitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank79 (4. Juli 2019)

_Tim schrieb:


> Ist die Beschilderung vor Ort und die Karte, die man erhält, ausreichend für die Strecke oder sollte man per GPS fahren?



GPS ist auf eden Fall zu empfehlen.
Ohne GPS musst Du halt öfters mal an Kreuzungen anhalten oder ganz genau schauen wo jetzt das Schild steht.
Und gerade bei einer so langen Strecke kann man ansonsten mal leicht ein Schildchen übersehen und merkt vlt. erst eine Weile später, dass man falsch ist.


----------



## geniusrc10 (27. August 2019)

Die 20 Meter breite Schotterschneise im unteren und oberen Teil vom Keilberg ist ja so häßlich und fährt sich in der Sonne echt bescheiden. Gibt es denn da nix Schöneres? Da wäre es auf der Straße wenigstens schön gerollt...


----------



## kommaklar (27. August 2019)

geniusrc10 schrieb:


> Die 20 Meter breite Schotterschneise im unteren und oberen Teil vom Keilberg ist ja so häßlich und fährt sich in der Sonne echt bescheiden. Gibt es denn da nix Schöneres? Da wäre es auf der Straße wenigstens schön gerollt...Anhang anzeigen 903472Anhang anzeigen 903473


Seit diesem Jahr wird für den Winterbetrieb Ausgebaut.
Dadurch wurde die ursprüngliche, sehr schöne Auffahrt entfernt (das letzte drittel).
Das wird aber bestimmt wieder geändert. 
Dort wird ja aktuell sehr viel Wert auf MTB gelegt.


----------



## Goldi03421 (27. August 2019)

Wo genau geht denn diese Schneise entlang? Das ist doch die aktuelle Umleitung oder? Ist die Straße da eine Alternative um sich (am Ende) nicht mehr ganz so zu quälen? Kann das vielleicht mal jemand auf einer Karte einzeichnen?


----------



## kommaklar (28. August 2019)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Wo genau geht denn diese Schneise entlang? Das ist doch die aktuelle Umleitung oder? Ist die Straße da eine Alternative um sich (am Ende) nicht mehr ganz so zu quälen? Kann das vielleicht mal jemand auf einer Karte einzeichnen?








Früher ging es einen etwas technischen Anstieg (Grün Markiert) bis zur Straße.
Von da wurden die letzten Meter bis zum Gipfel auf Asphalt zurück gelegt.





Aktuell wird man auf eine Neu angelegte "Ski-Piste" (Grün Markiert) bis zum Gipfel geführt.
Das hat den Vorteil, dass man die Straße meidet.
Jedoch ist es eine sehr Öde und nicht sehr einladende Auffahrt.
Ich hoffe doch, das es nicht die Endgültige Lösung ist.
Ziehe diese Auffahrt aber dennoch der Straße vor.

*Und ganz ehrlich, du willst dich doch Quälen?!
Oder warum fährst du den Stoneman?*


----------



## petrol (29. August 2019)

Es liegt wohl an dem vielen Schadholz was seit dem Winter den alten Weg blockiert, das wird bestimmt irgendwann wieder beseitigt.


----------



## Dumens100 (3. Februar 2020)

im Mai sind wir wieder dabei


----------



## Ledeker (13. April 2020)

Stoneman Miriquidi 2021: Corona - Stoneman Miriquidi Mountainbike
					

Der Stoneman Miriquidi 2021: UNVERGESSLICH. Hier findest Du alle Informationen für die Saison 2021 und die Anpassungen aufgrund Corona/COVID-19.




					www.stoneman-miriquidi.com
				






> Dürfen wir am 24.4. öffnen? Aktuell wissen wir es nicht. Aber Corona hin, COVID-19 her: Wir wappnen uns für alles. Diese Saison soll unvergesslich werden. Dafür hängen wir uns seit Anfang März richtig rein – eine spannende Lösung zeichnet sich ab ...
> Am 17.4. gibt es hier alle Infos dazu – stay tuned.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (13. April 2020)

Ich habs zwar schon gefahren aber dieses Jahr könnte es eine echte Alternative zu den diversen nicht stattfinden Wettkämpfen sein. Danke für die Info...ich behalte es im Auge!


----------



## ccpirat (16. April 2020)

Ich denke Tschechien hat die Grenzen für 6 Monate geschlossen?
Da geht dann auch kein Stoneman.

Paar km drüben in Altenberg und Umgebung ist kein Grenzübertritt möglich.
Auch nicht über die „Grüne Grenze“, es werden sogar Hunde eingesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (17. April 2020)

erstmal bis Juni,


----------



## Ledeker (17. April 2020)

Stoneman Miriquidi 2021: Corona - Stoneman Miriquidi Mountainbike
					

Der Stoneman Miriquidi 2021: UNVERGESSLICH. Hier findest Du alle Informationen für die Saison 2021 und die Anpassungen aufgrund Corona/COVID-19.




					www.stoneman-miriquidi.com
				






> Das Virus hat vieles durcheinander gewirbelt, auch unsere Streckenführung durch Tschechien. *2020 erlebst Du Dein Stoneman Miriquidi Abenteuer einmalig als unvergessliche, innerdeutsche Mountainbike-Challenge* – das ist die C-Edition. Mit neuen Trails, mehr Wasser, neuen Ausblicken.
> Am 8.5. ist es soweit: Die Stoneman Miriquidi C-Edition beginnt.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (17. April 2020)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Ich denke Tschechien hat die Grenzen für 6 Monate geschlossen?
> Da geht dann auch kein Stoneman.
> 
> Paar km drüben in Altenberg und Umgebung ist kein Grenzübertritt möglich.
> Auch nicht über die „Grüne Grenze“, es werden sogar Hunde eingesetzt.


Nöö...es gibt eine C-Variante. Der Stonemen ist in modifizierter Variante startbereit:








						Stoneman Miriquidi 2021: Corona - Stoneman Miriquidi Mountainbike
					

Der Stoneman Miriquidi 2021: UNVERGESSLICH. Hier findest Du alle Informationen für die Saison 2021 und die Anpassungen aufgrund Corona/COVID-19.




					www.stoneman-miriquidi.com
				




..
..oops--ich seh gerade... @Ledeker hats auch geschrieben..

..soweit die Theorie..
Was bleibt, ist die Frage: wie komme ich dahin ohne Strafe zu zahlen und wo übernachte und ernähre ich mich, wenn alles untersagt ist?

Jemand einen Tip?


----------



## ccpirat (17. April 2020)

Oh, danke. Dann geht es ja doch.


----------



## Ledeker (18. April 2020)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Was bleibt, ist die Frage: wie komme ich dahin ohne Strafe zu zahlen und wo übernachte und ernähre ich mich, wenn alles untersagt ist?
> 
> Jemand einen Tip?



Da gilt es erstmal nur abzuwarten.
Bis dahin gibt es sicherlich mehr Lockerungen als derzeit.
Wann hast du denn vor zu fahren?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. April 2020)

Ledeker schrieb:


> Da gilt es erstmal nur abzuwarten.
> Bis dahin gibt es sicherlich mehr Lockerungen als derzeit.
> Wann hast du denn vor zu fahren?


Ich mach es davon abhängig, wann ich wieder von Schleswig Holstein stressfrei nach Sachsen komme und die C-Sache etwas aus den Köpfen raus ist. Mir schweben 4 Tage inkl. Anreise mit Zwischenstation in Dresden vor. So wie es ausschaut Ende Mai wenn alles gut geht und auch Übernachtungen möglich sind.

Unrealistisch halte ich derzeit die einzige Option, direkt anzureisen, um "Gold" zu fahren. Mir schwebt "Bronze" oder "Silber" vor. " ...."Bronze" hab ich hier eigentlich schon stehen.

...

Alternativ fahr ich den Ruhrpott-Cross (wenn die Sachsen weiterhin durchdrehen).....das ist so eine Sache, die mir auch schon lange im Kopf herumschwirrt.








						Mountainbike: Ruhr-Pott-Cross von Duisburg nach Dortmund
					

Track der Kategorie Mountainbike, Länge: 139,5 km, Höhe: 2848 m. Die Tour befindet sich in Deutschland, Nordrhein-Westfalen, Duisburg-Dortmund, Ruhrgebiet.




					www.gps-tour.info


----------



## Iron-Mike (20. April 2020)

Der Stoneman durch die Tschechei wird wohl dieses Jahr nichts :-(

https://www.n-tv.de/politik/Tschechien-will-Grenzen-ein-Jahr-schliessen-article21725287.html

Ich wollte dieses Jahr eigentlich noch den Bikeman fahren, der führt aber fast ausschliesslich durch Tschechien.


----------



## xxsneyda (21. April 2020)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Nöö...es gibt eine C-Variante. Der Stonemen ist in modifizierter Variante startbereit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja! Gold fahren :-D


----------



## Ledeker (24. April 2020)

xxsneyda schrieb:


> Ja! Gold fahren :-D



Anders ist es ab dem 08.05.20 auch nicht erlaubt (sicherlich auch 2/3-Tage irgendwann möglich):


> ⚠ Wir nehmen Corona sehr ernst. Nach der aktuellen Schutz-Verordnung ist das Befahren der Strecke nur als Eintagesbefahrung für Gold-Fahrer ohne Übernachtung möglich. ? Wir halten Dich zu den Entwicklungen auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (28. April 2020)

gibt es die neue Strecke auch schon als GPX datei


----------



## _Tim (29. April 2020)

Wie immer gibt es den GPX-Track als Teil des offiziellen Starterpaketes .


----------



## Dumens100 (29. April 2020)

übers Starterpaket habe ich noch nie den GPX track erhalten


----------



## _Tim (29. April 2020)

Ja es ist auch so verfügbar.
Aber bisher noch nicht. Denke nach dem 09.05. (wenn der offizielle Start ist)


----------



## MForrest (29. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich hab gerade auch den Stoneman vorm Visier, da ich noch nie in der Gegend war, habe ich mal den Veranstalter angeschrieben. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand in diesem Faden Infos zu Camping, WoMo Stellplatz, Streckenaufteilung, usw. geben. 

Parallel läuft das Thema auch hier.... 





						Stoneman Mirquidi
					

Was willst du denn wissen? Eine konkrete Frage hast du ja auch nicht.  Ich hielt es für konkret ;): "(...) zwischen Eibenstock im Westen und Rittersgrün im Osten. Dazu die Highlight-Gipfel Bärenstein, Pöhlberg, Scheibenberg, Rabenberg, Auersberg und Fichtelberg." Wie könnten 55 Kilometer...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Hier mein Schreiben an den Veranstalter.... 
Hallo zusammen,
Ich möchte gerne während meine Urlaub Mitte Mai bis Mitte Juni 2020 die Miriquidi-Strecke befahren. Gibt es wie bei den anderen Stonemanvarianten auch schon Vorschläge für die unterschiedlichen Streckenaufteilungen in zwei bzw. drei Etappen für die aktuelle C-Strecke?
Gibt es schon GPS-Daten zur aktuellen C-Strecke zum downloaden, wenn ja wo?
Da ich bislang Solofahrer bin, gibt es Mitfahrgelegenheiten, bzw. Möglichkeiten nach einem Fahrpartner zu suchen?
Wo wäre ein guter zentraler Startplatz für die Übernachtung im Wohnmobil, wenn ich die Strecke in zwei bzw. drei Tage einteilen möchte? Sind die örtlichen Campingplätze schon offen? Gibt es eine empfehlenswerten?
Danke für die Mühe,
Mit sportlichem Gruß Martin


----------



## xxsneyda (29. April 2020)

Ich weiß, dass man am TrailCenter Rabenberg zelten kann möglicherweise kann man  ein Wohnmobil  auf dem Parkplatz abstellen.
Streckentechnisch ist es auch ungefähr in der Mitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (29. April 2020)

MForrest schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich hab gerade auch den Stoneman vorm Visier, da ich noch nie in der Gegend war, habe ich mal den Veranstalter angeschrieben. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand in diesem Faden Infos zu Camping, WoMo Stellplatz, Streckenaufteilung, usw. geben.
> 
> Parallel läuft das Thema auch hier....
> ...


Touristische Infrastruktur (Campingplätze, Hotels, Pensionen, Restaurants) sind bis auf weiteres geschlossen. Die Organisatoren wissen da auch nichts anderes. Weiterhin wird vom Land Sachsen dazu aufgefordert, touristische Aktivitäten zu unterlassen.
Wie wäre es, wenn Du Dein Vorhaben bis zu einer Änderung der Situation aufschiebst?


----------



## MForrest (29. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 
Stoneman hat geantwortet..... 

Im Anhang waren dann noch die 2 u 3 Tagesvarianten, echt klasse, mehr wollte ich eigentlich garnicht

Hallo Martin,

ich versuche alle Deine Fragen zu beantworten:
Streckenaufteilung: Im Anhang habe ich die Etappen und Vorschläge von uns für Bronze und Silber angehängt. Voraussetzung dafür: Die Hotels haben wieder geöffnet.

GPX-Track: Gibt es für angemeldete Starter drei Tage vor Fahrtbeginn per mail. Wir haben hier neben Corona fortlaufend Umleitungen wegen Straßenbau, Waldarbeiten etc.)

Mitfahrgelegenheiten: Momentan dürfen wir angesichts der Corona-Regeln defacto ja gar nicht zu Gruppenfahrten oder Ausflügen animieren - tun das deshalb auch nicht. Sollte es im Juni wieder erlaubt sein - dann entweder über unsere Facebook-Seite oder die klassischen Foren bzw. Facebook-Gruppen mal anfragen, bzw. aufrufen. Erfahrungsgemäß trifft man sich auf Strecke und kommt auch schnell zu Kontakt.
Wohnmobil zentral am Rabenberg, da passen dann zwei Tagestouren nahezu ideal. Voraussetzung: Corona lässt das Öffnen bis dahin wieder zu. Aktuell sind alle Wohnmobilplätze gesperrt.
Viele Grüße und bis bald


----------



## MForrest (29. April 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Touristische Infrastruktur (Campingplätze, Hotels, Pensionen, Restaurants) sind bis auf weiteres geschlossen. Die Organisatoren wissen da auch nichts anderes. Weiterhin wird vom Land Sachsen dazu aufgefordert, touristische Aktivitäten zu unterlassen.
> Wie wäre es, wenn Du Dein Vorhaben bis zu einer Änderung der Situation aufschiebst?



Ich hatte meinen Jahresurlaub schon genehmigt, war für Korsika gedacht.... 
Durch die Kurzarbeitsmeldung meines Arbeitgebers bis Juni 2020 wars dann zementiert. 
Also Plan B in Deutschland, jetzt schauen wir mal, ich war noch nie in der Ecke von D und es stand schon zur Diskussion, also warum nicht jetzt. 
Der Schwarzwald wird zu klein ;-)


----------



## MForrest (29. April 2020)

xxsneyda schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass man am TrailCenter Rabenberg zelten kann möglicherweise kann man  ein Wohnmobil  auf dem Parkplatz abstellen.
> Streckentechnisch ist es auch ungefähr in der Mitte.



Hey, 
DANKE für die Info, passt zu der des Veranstalters. 
Gruß und gute Fahrt


----------



## _Tim (6. Mai 2020)

Gibt jetzt auch ein digitales Starterpaket:



> ⌚ NOW is the time! ? Ab sofort kannst Du „Stoneman Now”, das neue, digitale Starterpaket, buchen!
> 
> ?? Einfach „Stoneman Now” online reservieren, direkt bezahlen und auf der Stoneman Miriquidi-Strecke alle Checkpoints kontaktlos per Handy abstempeln. ? Mit dem letzten gestanzten Loch landest Du direkt auf der Finisher-Liste.
> 
> ...


----------



## _Tim (10. Mai 2020)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> gibt es die neue Strecke auch schon als GPX datei



Gibt es sie nun schon?
Bzw. ist hier jemand schon Gold gefahren?


----------



## MForrest (10. Mai 2020)

Hallo _Tim, 

Siehe mein Post #219

Die wollen für ihre Arbeit auch Geld wie du und ich auch. 

...... GPX-Track: Gibt es für angemeldete Starter drei Tage vor Fahrtbeginn per mail. Wir haben hier neben Corona fortlaufend Umleitungen wegen Straßenbau, Waldarbeiten etc.)........


----------



## xxsneyda (10. Mai 2020)

_Tim schrieb:


> Gibt es sie nun schon?
> Bzw. ist hier jemand schon Gold gefahren?



Hab am Wochenende einige Gold Fahrer gesehen. Am besten man folgt einfach der Beschilderung  ab Rabenberg, dann hat man die C-Strecke. Ab Fichtelberg bis Rabenberg scheint es bis auf die besagten Umleitungen die normale Strecke zu sein


----------



## Ronne1983 (11. Mai 2020)

MForrest schrieb:


> Ich hatte meinen Jahresurlaub schon genehmigt, war für Korsika gedacht....
> Durch die Kurzarbeitsmeldung meines Arbeitgebers bis Juni 2020 wars dann zementiert.
> Also Plan B in Deutschland, jetzt schauen wir mal, ich war noch nie in der Ecke von D und es stand schon zur Diskussion, also warum nicht jetzt.
> Der Schwarzwald wird zu klein ;-)



Da der Jahresurlaub sicherlich nicht nur 2-3 Tage dauert, kann ich dir noch den Bikeman Trail empfehlen!








						BIKEMAN TRAIL Erzgebirge - Das Mountainbike-Abenteuer im Erzgebirge.
					

Bereit für das Mountainbike-Abenteuer im Erzgebirge? Unsere Strecke bietet dir mit traumhaften Aussichten und verzauberter Natur.




					bikeman-trail.de


----------



## KarstenG (13. Mai 2020)

Hallo, Glück auf. Ich plane in den nächsten 2 - 3 Wochen ein paar Tage "Urlaub " in Oberwiesental.
Würde hier dann evtl. ein paar Teilstrecken vom Stoneman fahren, gibt es hierzu GPS-Daten? Für den kompletten Stoneman reicht es heure noch nicht, ist für 2021 (zum 50.  ;-) ) geplant., außerdem ist das Frauchen dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MForrest (13. Mai 2020)

KarstenG schrieb:


> Hallo, Glück auf. Ich plane in den nächsten 2 - 3 Wochen ein paar Tage "Urlaub " in Oberwiesental.
> Würde hier dann evtl. ein paar Teilstrecken vom Stoneman fahren, gibt es hierzu GPS-Daten? Für den kompletten Stoneman reicht es heure noch nicht, ist für 2021 (zum 50.  ;-) ) geplant., außerdem ist das Frauchen dabei.



Hi, 
Siehe hier, Post 133. Antwort auf meine Fragen an den Veranstalter... 






						Stoneman Mirquidi
					

Was willst du denn wissen? Eine konkrete Frage hast du ja auch nicht.  Ich hielt es für konkret ;): "(...) zwischen Eibenstock im Westen und Rittersgrün im Osten. Dazu die Highlight-Gipfel Bärenstein, Pöhlberg, Scheibenberg, Rabenberg, Auersberg und Fichtelberg." Wie könnten 55 Kilometer...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Viel Spaß und gute Fahrt


----------



## MForrest (13. Mai 2020)

.....


----------



## mw.dd (13. Mai 2020)

Für diejenigen, die immer wieder nach GPS-Daten fragen:
Einfach mal "Stoneman Miriquidi GPS" in die Suchmaschine der Wahl eingeben; die Originalstrecke ist auf allen gängigen Protalen verfügbar. Für die "C-Edition" einfach noch ein paar Tage warten, dann ist die auch da - oder alternativ mal ein Blick auf eine Karte werfen 
Im übrigen wird wohl die Grenze nach Tschechien alsbald wieder geöffnet.


----------



## KarstenG (13. Mai 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Für diejenigen, die immer wieder nach GPS-Daten fragen:
> Einfach mal "Stoneman Miriquidi GPS" in die Suchmaschine der Wahl eingeben; die Originalstrecke ist auf allen gängigen Protalen verfügbar. Für die "C-Edition" einfach noch ein paar Tage warten, dann ist die auch da - oder alternativ mal ein Blick auf eine Karte werfen
> Im übrigen wird wohl die Grenze nach Tschechien alsbald wieder geöffnet.



da gebe ich dir Recht, hätte sowieso noch gemacht, aber vllt. hat jemand auch einen Tipp für (Halb)Tagestouren Start und Ziel O-Tal.


----------



## Ronne1983 (13. Mai 2020)

Die gps der C-Edition hätte ich...


----------



## KarstenG (13. Mai 2020)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Die gps der C-Edition hätte ich...


würde ich nehmen, PN folgt, Danke


----------



## _Tim (13. Mai 2020)

Unter https://www.stoneman-miriquidi.com/mountainbike-tour/mtb-urlaub-planen/
findet man die Abschnitte schonmal als GPS+Karte.


----------



## IRONMANq (13. Juni 2020)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Da der Jahresurlaub sicherlich nicht nur 2-3 Tage dauert, kann ich dir noch den Bikeman Trail empfehlen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin vom 09. - 12.07. eine Tour ähnlich dem "Bikeman German Edition 2020 - Gold – Strecke German Edition" gefahren. Track genau wie auf der Karte.
Generell schön. Allerdings gab es einige Streckenabschnitte, wo ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass diese in den letzten 6 Monaten jemals bewandert/ bebiked wurden.
Diese Streckenabschnitte sehen auf der Karte am PC gut aus, vor Ort stellten Sie sich allerdings als unbefahrbar, ja sogar nicht durchschiebbar raus. Ich bin mir daher nicht sicher wie die Tour vom Veranstalter geplant wurde oder ob sie mal selbst abgefahren wurde.

Dennoch eine schöne Rundstrecke für die Zeit in der man den Bike Urlaub noch in Deutschland unterbringen muss.
Alle drei Unterkünfte in denen wir übernachtet haben waren offen, wir waren teiweise die einzigen Gäste. 
Sollte der Veranstalter hier mitlesen kann ich ihm gerne per PN hands on streckenberichte geben.


----------



## Ronne1983 (18. Juni 2020)

Wir sind vergangenes WE die Gold-Strecke mit CZ gefahren. Ja es sind ein paar Abschnitte dabei, wo man, wenn überhaupt nur einen Weg erahnen kann. Allerdings glaube ich schon, das die Strecken auch vom Gründer selbst befahren wurden.

Ich jedenfalls empfand die Strecke als wesentlich mehr mtb als den Stoneman.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Tim (19. Juni 2020)

Ist schon jemand die C-Variante vom SM gefahren?


----------



## Frodijak (19. Juni 2020)

…


----------



## xxsneyda (19. Juni 2020)

Am schönsten ist  immer noch die Bobbahn auf den Pöhlberg hoch ?


----------



## Dumens100 (19. Juni 2020)

Einkehrmöglichkeiten sind genug da, es gibt sogar Selbstbedienung Verpflegungsstellen die auf Vertrauensbasis funktionieren und hoch geht's eigentlich immer


----------



## Dumens100 (19. Juni 2020)

Einkehrmöglichkeiten sind genug da, es gibt sogar Selbstbedienung Verpflegungsstellen die auf Vertrauensbasis funktionieren und hoch geht's eigentlich immer


----------



## neo-bahamuth (23. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich werde den Stoneman dieses Jahr im Juli das erste Mal mit zwei Kumpels fahren, aber mit den schweren Trailbikes und in Bronze mit längerem Abstecher im Trailpark. 

Aber in Gold reizt mich das dann auch sehr, kann ich das Hardtail mal wieder auspacken 

Mit was für Zeiten ist denn da zu rechnen / zu planen? Karwendelrunde leicht modifiziert mit 75km und 1800hm schaffe ich mit 5h Fahrzeit, allerdings bei durchschnittlich 145 Puls, bin knapp 40  Wären dann ja quasi zwei Karwendelrunden + nochmal 500-600hm und 10km drauf. 
Ich würde 14h Fahrzeit und ca. 2h Pausen rechnen, das sollte zumindest dann fast bei Tageslicht fahrbar sein. Ist das irgendwo realistisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petrol (23. Juni 2020)

Also zwölf Stunden reine Fahrzeit solltest du auf jeden Fall planen. Das Wetter ist auch nicht zu verachten. Im Moment ist es sehr oft, sehr nass


----------



## Ronne1983 (24. Juni 2020)

Geht auch in 9h. Ist aber natürlich abhängig vom Leistungslevel.


----------



## Ledeker (26. Juni 2020)

By the way:



> Die tschechischen Grenzen sind aktuell offen. Wir arbeiten gerade daran, mit einer Extra-Tour auch den tschechischen Teil der Originalstrecke für Dich erlebbar zu machen. In den kommenden Tagen melden wir uns mit weiteren Infos.



Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/StonemanMiriquidi


----------



## Frodijak (26. Juni 2020)

…


----------



## _Tim (9. Juli 2020)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Wir haben es für den 14.07.-15.07. mal "gebucht" und werdens in Silber angehen.



Kannst ja mal berichten wie die Stecke in der C-Version so war.


----------



## ccpirat (14. Juli 2020)

Sind am 03/04.07. die C-Runde in Silber gefahren.
Start in Rabenberg, über Eibenstock, Auersberg, Rittersgrün auf den Fichtelberg. Übernachtung in Oberwiesenthal.
So dann den Rest, mit Schlussanstieg von Rittersgrün ins Trailcenter.

Runde war ganz gut.


----------



## _Tim (15. Juli 2020)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Runde war ganz gut.



Im Vergleich zur "normalen" Stoneman Runde?
Gleich gut, schlechter, besser?


----------



## xxsneyda (15. Juli 2020)

_Tim schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zur "normalen" Stoneman Runde?
> Gleich gut, schlechter, besser?


Meiner Meinung nach bietet die Route in Tschechien ein anderes, raueres Profil, und natürlich fehlt der gewaltige Anstieg auf den Keilberg, Dennoch ist die Alternativ Route nicht weniger anspruchsvoll. Aber ab dem 21.7. gibt es speziell eine zusätzliche Runde zur C Edition, die die tschechische Route wieder aufnimmt (CZ Loop) https://www.stoneman-miriquidi.com/mountainbike-tour/cz-loop-mountainbike-tour-stoneman-miriquidi/


----------



## ccpirat (15. Juli 2020)

Die C-Schleife ist halt zum Großteil die Runde vom Dreitalsperrenmarathon.
Viele Höhenmeter liegen dort nicht.
Talsperre Eibenstock und Auersberg sind recht hübsch, eine Abwechslung ist halt, das man nochmal ein kleines Stück vom Trailcenter Rabenberg mitnimmt.


----------



## xxsneyda (15. Juli 2020)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Die C-Schleife ist halt zum Großteil die Runde vom Dreitalsperrenmarathon.
> Viele Höhenmeter liegen dort nicht.
> Talsperre Eibenstock und Auersberg sind recht hübsch, eine Abwechslung ist halt, das man nochmal ein kleines Stück vom Trailcenter Rabenberg mitnimmt.


Jepp, aber vor allem der Auersbergkönig ist nicht ohne und zieht sich wie Kaugummi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (16. Juli 2020)

_Tim schrieb:


> Gibt jetzt auch ein digitales Starterpaket:



Weiß jemand, wie das mit dem digitalen Starterpaket funktioniert? Läuft das am Smartphone über GPS oder benötige ich NFC am Gerät, um an den Stempelstellen elektronisch stempeln? Danke.


----------



## Frodijak (16. Juli 2020)

…


----------



## neo-bahamuth (24. Juli 2020)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Geht auch in 9h. Ist aber natürlich abhängig vom Leistungslevel.



Naja das klappt nicht. Klassische Karwendelrunde fahr ich wie gesagt in 5h. War jetzt letztes Wochenende mit Kumpels Bronze fahren (mit den Trailbikes / Enduros). Johanngeorgenstadt - Bärenstein - Rabenberg - Johanngeorgenstadt sind wir gefahren.
Den Stempel in Rittersgrün verpasst man beim ersten vorbei fahren ganz gerne, aber am Rückweg ist man vor Rabenberg nochmal da 

Im August gehe ich wohl nochmal solo hin und fahre silber (mitm 26" Hardtail). Da ich mitm Zug komme und die Unterkunft da sehr schätze (Schanzenblick) von Johanngeorgenstadt - Scheibenberg - Johanngeorgenstadt.



Frodijak schrieb:


> In Sosa sind wir auch erst vorbei. Keiner von uns 3 hat es wahrgenommen.



Der Stempel ist auch sehr rollstuhlgerecht montiert 



log11 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wie das mit dem digitalen Starterpaket funktioniert? Läuft das am Smartphone über GPS oder benötige ich NFC am Gerät, um an den Stempelstellen elektronisch stempeln? Danke.



Denke das geht über die Stoneman Miriquidi App. Ich bleib aber bei der phys. Karte  Wäre zu doof wenn da dann das Handy am Fichtelberg oben streikt  Der Kaffee im Classic Paket ist übrigens sehr lecker 








						Stoneman Miriquidi – Apps bei Google Play
					

Die höchsten Gipfel des Erzgebirges, packende Momente und traumhafte Ausblicke – das alles verspricht der deutsche Stoneman, das einzige MTB-Erlebnis von Roland Stauder in Deutschland.  Die App ist die ideale Ergänzung für Dein Starterpaket. Hier - bekommst Du Hilfe und Unterstützung, wann und...




					play.google.com
				






xxsneyda schrieb:


> Jepp, aber vor allem der Auersbergkönig ist nicht ohne und zieht sich wie Kaugummi



Das war auf unserer Tour der letzte Anstieg, da fing es dann auch regnen an. Und zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben gingen mir die zahlreichen Ebiker echt aufn Sack


----------



## _Tim (27. Juli 2020)

Bins auch in Silber gefahren.
Lanschaftlich fande ich gerade Sosa schöner, als Plattenberg und Plessberg, aber mir hat der Keilberg gefehlt.
Insgesamt wieder eine tolle Tour. 

Nächtes Jahr dann nochmal Silber incl. CZ-Berge.


----------



## blubboo (27. Juli 2020)

Ich bin, mit zwei Kollegen, die C-Edition am 29.05. in Gold gefahren und von Johanngeorgenstadt aus gestartet.
Von der Umgebung habe ich nicht viel gesehen, deshalb wollte ich nochmal in Silber fahren.
Das haben wir dann am 24. und 25 Juni mit Gravelbike und Gepäck für drei Tage gemacht. Drei Tage da wir von zuhause gestartet sind, ca 50km von Johanngeorgenstadt entfernt, und dann in die Strecke eingestiegen sind.

Als Start/Ziel finde ich Johanngeorgenstadt optimal. Am Anfang geht's direkt auf den Fichtelberg, da hat man mMn schonmal da schlimmste hinter sich. Der Auersberg hats zum Schluss nochmal in sich, aber den tritt man ganz gemütlich hoch.

Von der Beschilderung fand ich die Runde spitze.
Bei der Goldfahrt (mein erster Stoneman überhaupt) waren zwei alte Hasen dabei, die navigiert haben.
Die Silberrunde sind wir zu zweit nur nach Schildern gefahren, hat super funktioniert.

Goldfahrt mit dem MTB
Silber mit dem Gravelbike


----------



## neo-bahamuth (4. August 2020)

So bei mir wirds in zwei Wochen noch silber solo mit dem alten Stahl-26er. Start wieder in Johanngeorgenstadt mit Übernachtung dann auf dem Scheibenberg. Das beste wird die 7,5h Zugfahrt mit Regionalbahnen  Jeweils länger im Zug als auf der Strecke 
Nächstes Jahr dann im Juni noch Gold (wenn man dann halt schon um 0500Uhr los darf wg. Wildschutz etc.). Da dann vllt. auch offz. mit dem CZ-Teil (den Loop werde ich dieses Jahr zumindest nicht anschauen).


----------



## on any sunday (4. August 2020)

Wer keine Runde braucht und auf Staubfänger keinen Wert legt, empfehle ich den Erzgebirgs Kammweg, ist interessanter als der Stoneman.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (4. August 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wer keine Runde braucht und auf Staubfänger keinen Wert legt, empfehle ich den Erzgebirgs Kammweg, ist interessanter als der Stoneman.



Naja das ist für mich ein Wanderweg (den ich auch noch bestreiten werde, aber eben zu Fuß), hier gehts aber um den Stoneman. Der Staubfänger steht schon daheim und ich bin ein großer Freund von Rundwegen.


----------



## Lothar2 (7. August 2020)

Kammweg zu Fuß? Mein Beileid schonmal. Mit Wanderweg hat das Teil eigentlich rein gar nichts zu tun. Am besten ein schön bequemes Treckingbike genommen und die gut ausgebauten breiten Forststrassen genossen. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Tim (9. August 2020)

Ronne1983 schrieb:


> Da der Jahresurlaub sicherlich nicht nur 2-3 Tage dauert, kann ich dir noch den Bikeman Trail empfehlen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie sind da deine Erfahrungen?
Hattest du Gold, Silber oder Bronze gemacht?


----------



## Ronne1983 (10. August 2020)

_Tim schrieb:


> Wie sind da deine Erfahrungen?
> Hattest du Gold, Silber oder Bronze gemacht?



Ich bin Gold gefahren...siehe 








						Bikeman Trail Gold - Ronny S.'s 151.5 km mountain bike ride
					

Ronny S. rode 151.5 km on Jun 13, 2020.




					www.strava.com
				




Die Strecke ist definitiv mehr Mountainbike wie der Miriquidi, auch paar technische Schwierigkeiten wo der eine oder andere besser absteigt. Aber auch einige Passagen, speziell auf tschech. Seite wo man teilweise nicht mal einen Weg, Pfad oder ähnliche erkennen kann...also querfeldein durch 50cm hohes Gras.

Körperlich ist der Bikeman trotz 1000 Hm weniger genauso anstrengend, vorallem für Handgelenke und Rücken...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (21. August 2020)

So ich hab mit dem alten Stahlross nun auch noch die Miriquidi Stoneman in silber gefahren. Solo tatsächlich auch die Landschaft mehr mitgenommen. Für Gold nächstes muss ich nochn bisschen trainieren und auch mal richtig einkehren unterwegs 

Tour wurde wieder in Johanngeorgenstadt gestartet, der Stop über Nacht war auf dem Scheibenberg.


----------



## _Tim (16. Oktober 2020)

"Stoneman Miriquidi" im Erzgebirge: Eine Tour für Jäger und Sammler
					

Der ehemalige Radprofi Roland Stauder weiß: Mountainbiker sind Jäger und Sammler. Also lotst er sie mit Schildern und lockt mit Trophäen. Eine Tour im Erzgebirge zeigt: Die Idee funktioniert - auch in der Pandemie.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Sogar der Spiegel berichtet... Dit jibbet doch jar nich...


----------



## _Tim (12. Dezember 2020)

Ab dem *30. April* heißt es Glück auf im Erzgebirge: Dann startet die Stoneman Miriquidi-Saison 2021.

Hoffentlich ist nächstes Jahr wieder die Ursprungsrouter verfügbar.


----------



## nummer768 (12. Dezember 2020)

Stimmt schon, wobei der Fichtelberg Anstieg auch was feines ist 😄


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Tim (12. Dezember 2020)

Der ist doch sowohl im Ursprung, als auch in der C-Edition dabei.


----------



## nummer768 (12. Dezember 2020)

Schon, den Anstieg vom Keilberg aus kannste aber nicht mit dem Anstieg aus der C Edition vergleichen. Find Ich jedenfalls.


----------



## petrol (12. Dezember 2020)

Beim Ursprung fährt man den Fichtelberg doch vom Keilberg an. Das ist ein deutlicher Unterschied


----------



## _Tim (12. Dezember 2020)

Ja das stimmt natürlich, mir ging es nur darum, dass man überhaupt zum Fichtelberg fährt.
Die Talsperre Sosa war sehenswert, aber über Eibenstock war nicht so dolle...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (12. Dezember 2020)

Nachdem ich 2x die C-Edition gefahren bin fände ich es auch cool, meinen Goldversuch dann im Original zu machen


----------



## blubboo (12. Dezember 2020)

Ja da gebe ich dir recht. 
Nach zwei mal C Edition möchte ich gerne mal die original Runde fahren. 
Das Vergnügen hatte ich leider noch nicht.


----------



## _Tim (23. Januar 2021)

Aktuell sieht es wohl so aus:



> Ist die C-Edition dieses Jahr relevant? Wir wissen es nicht 100%. Sobald die Originalroute diese Jahr befahrbar ist, gehen wir mit dieser an den Start. Sollte das noch nicht funktionieren, bieten wir Dir vorerst die bestens erprobte C-Edition und wechseln auf die Originalroute, sobald das möglich ist.


----------



## _Tim (16. April 2021)

Also aktuell wieder die C-Variante:









						Stoneman Miriquidi 2021: Corona - Stoneman Miriquidi Mountainbike
					

Der Stoneman Miriquidi 2021: UNVERGESSLICH. Hier findest Du alle Informationen für die Saison 2021 und die Anpassungen aufgrund Corona/COVID-19.




					www.stoneman-miriquidi.com
				




Hotels sind aber nach wie vor zu.
Sprich aktuell wird es wohl bei Gold bleiben.


----------



## DianaD80 (26. April 2021)

Wir wollten auch den Miriquidi fahren in silber. Gibt es irgendwo die Möglichkeit zum Zelten/Biwakieren?


----------



## Goldi03421 (28. April 2021)

DianaD80 schrieb:


> Wir wollten auch den Miriquidi fahren in silber. Gibt es irgendwo die Möglichkeit zum Zelten/Biwakieren?



Also für Silber bietet sich bei der C-Edition ja im Moment fast schon Rittersgrün als Startpunkt an, da man den Ort kreuzt. Ist zwar keine 50/50 Aufteilung aber sollte ganz gut machbar sein. Dürfte man denn aktuell im eigenen Auto (falls ihr so anreisen wollt) übernachten? Dann vielleicht einfach auf der Wiese/Parkplatz am Schwimmbad parken? So hatte ich’s mir schon überlegt falls das mit den Beschränkungen noch ein Weilchen anhalten wird.

Auf dem Parkplatz hatte ich mein Auto mal 2018 oder 2019 über Nacht stehen lassen als wir die originale Silber Tour gefahren sind. 

Biwakieren wirst du da sicherlich an etlichen Stellen können. Kann mir kaum vorstellen das im Wald abends jemand vorbei schaut  klassisches Zelten im Irgendwo ist in Deutschland glaube ich gar nicht erlaubt oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petrol (29. April 2021)

In dieser Region ist Bundespolizei und Zoll sehr aktiv. Ist ja unmittelbar an der Grenze.


----------



## _Tim (29. April 2021)

Da der Erzgebirgskreis eine hohe Inzidenz hat: https://www.coronavirus.sachsen.de/infektionsfaelle-in-sachsen-4151.html bin ich mir da relativ unsicher, was das Übernachten im Auto/Zelt für auswärtige Personen angeht.

Am besten hier einmal nachfragen:

Tourismusverband Erzgebirge e. V.
Adam-Ries-Straße 16
09456 Annaberg-Buchholz

[email protected]


----------



## Schwalli (15. Mai 2021)

Hallo,
Kennt jemand nen Familienfreundlich Campingplatz in der Nähe von Annaberg Buchholz oder Oberwiesenthal für ne kurze Anfahrt für den Einstieg in den Stoneman?
Gruss Schwalli


----------



## petrol (15. Mai 2021)

Rabenberg?


----------



## ccpirat (19. Mai 2021)

Campen ist aber auf den Rabenberg noch nicht gestattet.
Sonst wäre das auch meine erste Wahl.


----------



## Frodijak (19. Mai 2021)

…


----------



## blubboo (19. Mai 2021)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Es ist halt schade, dass gerade das Erzgebirge/*Vogtland* noch so stark betroffen ist. Aber das wird noch ein Weilchen so bleiben.


Vogtland: Die Inzidenz der letzten sieben Tage (12.05.2021 -18.05.2021) beträgt* 56,6*


----------



## neo-bahamuth (19. Mai 2021)

Alles nicht so einfach:








						Inzidenz 228,4: Erzgebirgskreis weiterhin bundesweiter Corona-Hotspot
					

Der Kreis ist bundesdeutsche Spitzenreiter. In Sachsen liegt die Wocheninzidenz aktuell bei 112,3 und damit über dem bundesweiten Wert von 83,1.




					www.berliner-zeitung.de


----------



## petrol (19. Mai 2021)

blubboo schrieb:


> Vogtland: Die Inzidenz der letzten sieben Tage (12.05.2021 -18.05.2021) beträgt* 56,6*


Der Stoneman ist aber nicht im Vogtland sondern im Erzgebirge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lothar2 (19. Mai 2021)

Im oberen Erzgebirge muss man sich aber echt Mühe geben Jemandem zu Nahe zu kommen. Von daher, Ansteckungsgefahr gleich Null.
 Wer natürlich bei den Eingeborenen Hutzen geht braucht sich nicht wundern. 🤣


----------



## blubboo (19. Mai 2021)

petrol schrieb:


> Der Stoneman ist aber nicht im Vogtland sondern im Erzgebirge.


Und aus dem Grund verstehe ich nicht warum hier "Erzgebirge/Vogtland" genannt wurde.


----------



## Frodijak (19. Mai 2021)

…


----------



## petrol (19. Mai 2021)

Nein ein Erzgebirgler🤣


----------



## _Tim (20. Mai 2021)

Konnte man nicht am Fichtelberg Iglos bauen?  
So als Unterkunftmöglichkeit für die Silberfahrer?


----------



## _Tim (29. Mai 2021)

Zur Info:



Original oder C-Edition? Beides ab 1. Juni möglich!​
 

 

Auf dem *Stoneman Miriquidi *kannst Du ab sofort zusätzlich zur C-Edition auch die Originalroute und den CZ-Loop buchen und ab Juni durchstarten! Die tschechischen Grenzen sind mit dem eingerichteten Transitfenster von 12 Stunden endlich wieder für den touristischen Übertritt offen. Das heißt ab sofort kannst Du den Stoneman Miriquidi und den Stoneman Miriquidi Road auch als Originalroute buchen und diese ab 1. Juni in Angriff nehmen. Hier nochmal alle Infos im Überblick:

 
*Stoneman Miriquidi MTB C-Edition**: *mit Starterpaket Classic, Card und digitalem Now-Paket fahrbar
 
*Stoneman Miriquidi MTB Originalroute*: nur mit digitalem Starterpaket Stoneman Now fahrbar
 
*CZ-Loop*: nur der tschechische Streckenteil, als Zusatz zur C-Edition oder alleine, mit digitalem Now-Paket
 
*Stoneman Miriquidi Road C-Edition*: mit Starterpaket Classic, Card und digitalem Now-Paket fahrbar
 
*Stoneman Miriquidi Road Originalroute*: nur mit digitalem Starterpaket Stoneman Now fahrbar
*Wichtig: *Das zeitliche Transitfenster für die Ein- und Ausreise in die Tschechische Republik beträgt maximal 12 Stunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (29. Mai 2021)

Immer wenn ich im Zusammenhang mit dem Stoneman was von "buchen" lese muss ich lachen


----------



## blubboo (29. Mai 2021)

macht mMn selbst bei Gold Sinn


----------



## Ledeker (25. März 2022)

Auch wenn die Lage nicht wirklich besser ist, scheint wohl alles auf die Originalstrecke hinauszulaufen: 



> *Für 2022 ist ausschließlich die Originalstrecke ausgeschildert und für die Starterpakete vorgesehen. *


----------

